# Sarò sempre tuo padre



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Sarò sempre tuo padre*

Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non. 

Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura. 

Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


Stai procedendo per questa strada? È una eventualità o già senti di aver deciso?                                                               Per la  questione dei figli l'affidamento congiunto lascia ampissimo spazio di libertà per vivere accanto ai figli,  la condizione è  che tu e la madre dovrete essere assolutamente coinvolti nella progetto senza rancori e ripicche se no si reca ulteriore danno all'emotività dei figli.  Sono dell'idea che i diritti devono equivalersi, ci sono ottime madri e ottimi padri e viceversa, ripeto se con la mamma riesci a stabilire un affidamento congiunto produttivo vedrai che potrai vivere con maggiore serenità ma dipende da voii adulti: insieme, divisi ma uniti.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai procedendo per questa strada? È una eventualità o già senti di aver deciso?                                                               Per la  questione dei figli l'affidamento congiunto lascia ampissimo spazio di libertà per vivere accanto ai figli,  la condizione è  che tu e la madre dovrete essere assolutamente coinvolti nella progetto senza rancori e ripicche se no si reca ulteriore danno all'emotività dei figli.  Sono dell'idea che i diritti devono equivalersi, ci sono ottime madri e ottimi padri e viceversa, ripeto se con la mamma riesci a stabilire un affidamento congiunto produttivo vedrai che potrai vivere con maggiore serenità ma dipende da voii adulti: insieme, divisi ma uniti.


No. Io vivo assieme a mia moglie felicemente. Il film che ripeto rimane un film mi ha shoccato. 


Pensa te che domenica era a giocare a bowling con la famiglia e quando il cucciolo mio bravissimo nel tirare la palla, io gli ero accanto. Nel film alla fine si è anche visto il padre che giocava a bowling con il figlio, lo so è una cretinata, ma non per me.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

letto dopo spiegazione, ok


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


Convenzionalmente la madre è il soggetto più utile e completo per la crescita dei figli.

Purtroppo non è sempre cosi e spesso ci sono padri sicuramente più idonei. Effettivamente è un bel problema.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Io vivo assieme a mia moglie felicemente. Il film che ripeto rimane un film mi ha shoccato.
> 
> 
> Pensa te che domenica era a giocare a bowling con la famiglia e quando il cucciolo mio bravissimo nel tirare la palla, io gli ero accanto. Nel film alla fine si è anche visto il padre che giocava a bowling con il figlio, lo so è una cretinata, ma non per me.


Ok Scusa avevo  frainteso pensavo che prendendo spunto dal film avessi immaginato un'evoluzione divorzistica, meglio così


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Convenzionalmente la madre è il soggetto più utile e completo per la crescita dei figli.
> 
> Purtroppo non è sempre cosi e spesso ci sono padri sicuramente più idonei. Effettivamente è un bel problema.



Io non voglio innescare nessuna polemica, e chiarirei che, la situazione espressa nel concetto di parità tra una madre ed un padre avviene esclusivamente e solamente prendendo esempio dalla mia famiglia. Quindi da ciò che provo, da ciò che credo provi mia moglie, da quello che io e mia moglie abbiamo vissuto crescendo i figli.. insomma parlo del contesto familiare che mi porta a pensare che nella crescita di un figlio, sia il padre che la madre debbano avere gli stessi diritti giuridici in caso di separazione, e che l'affidamento quindi sia basato non su convenzioni e nemmeno su concetti vecchi e secondo me falsi che ad Esempio fanno scrivere IL "purtroppo" che tu hai scritto. 

E' un esempio JON nulla di personale, soltanto volevo evidenziare la forma espressa di un uomo, e che difficilmente una donna scriverebbe, ecco io comincerei a cambiare questo tipo di mentalità e forse qualche tipo di emancipazione in tal senso l'avremmo anche noi padri.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

non capisco di cosa parli ...
conosco dei separati che hanno esattamente gli stessi diritti sui figli...
pensavo fosse cosi per tutti...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Convenzionalmente la madre è il soggetto più utile e completo per la crescita dei figli.
> 
> Purtroppo non è sempre cosi e spesso ci sono padri sicuramente più idonei. Effettivamente è un bel problema.


Dipende moltissimo da come  la coppia affronta la separazione e contemporaneamente da quanto tutti e due siano genitori consapevoli. Conosco casi di separazioni dolorosissime per i figli perché gestite da immaturi dalle figure genitoriali e dalle rispettive famiglie di origine ma ho anche esempi  di genitori divorziati che hanno mantenuto un equilibrio invidiabile nei loro ruoli  di padre e madre nonostante il loro rapporto d'amore fosse concluso, che dirti io sono dell'idea che dipende dall'intelligenza di lei e di lui ... Poi boh magari mi sbaglio non ho esperienza diretta in questo tema.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non capisco di cosa parli ...
> conosco dei separati che hanno esattamente gli stessi diritti sui figli...
> pensavo fosse cosi per tutti...



Non lo so Lunè, ho visto un film che mi ha colpito, spero non rispecchi la realtà altrimenti i padri son mal messi sul serio.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

I miei genitori quando hanno divorziato non si sono fatti mancare niente, nemmeno le forze dell'ordine.
Detto questo oggi si tende e grazie al cielo, a dare un affidamento condiviso, cosa su cui sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so Lunè, ho visto un film che mi ha colpito, spero non rispecchi la realtà altrimenti i padri son mal messi sul serio.


Ho letto un po la trama la fiction 
non l'ho vista ...
penso che dipenda sempre dalla civiltà che hanno i due genitori...


Comunque pensandoci meglio credo  che si l'uomo è decisamente svantaggiato e questo non è giusto


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> letto dopo spiegazione, ok


ti eri spaventata pure tu?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti eri spaventata pure tu?




ma è possibile che dopo tutto questo tempo non abbiate ancora imparato a leggere bene:mrgreen:
ultimo?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho letto un po la trama la fiction
> non l'ho vista ...
> penso che dipenda sempre dalla civiltà che hanno i due genitori...


Ti spiego.

Capisco intanto che avendo visto un film, questo debba in qualche maniera colpire ed attrarre lo spettatore.
Ma nel film si evinceva appunto la civiltà del padre e non della madre, e nonostante ciò la madre era quella che a priori poteva fare e sfare a piacimento proprio. 


In pratica la donna non si sentiva più amata dal marito, quindi gli chiede il divorzio, l'affidamento viene dato alla madre, ( e qua vorrei capire su quali basi la legge affida il figlio alla madre, visto che il divorzio lo chiede lei e non il padre) accade che il padre un giorno prende il figlio dopo problemi avuti e li risolve con il figlio stesso, unica colpa non aver avvertito la madre ed averlo portato tardi la sera, quindi basta una denuncia della madre per allontanare in maniera definitiva il padre che, non potrà più vedere suo figlio.

Ho accorciato eh!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


I figli nei divorzi diventano spesso un'arma. E questo è terribile. Ma dipende dai singoli individui, più che dalla giurisdizione. Un giudice mi può dire quello che vuole, ma i figli li ho fatti assieme al loro padre. E loro, il padre e i figli, DEVONO vivere la loro familiarità, devono avere un rapporto importante, continuo. Sarà che io penso sempre: e se succedesse qualcosa a me? Con quale diritto sbilancio i miei figli dalla mia parte per interessi miei, quando il loro interesse è avere un rapporto con entrambi? Per tanti motivi. Ma soprattutto perchè loro hanno bisogno di lui e lui di loro. Capisco che con bimbi molto piccoli la madre svolge un ruolo diverso dal padre... ma questo non deve escluderlo. Poi ogni storia ha le sue motivazioni, ma quando si parla di persone emotivamente sane, equilibrate e che siano genitori adeguati... bisogna mettere i figli prima di tutti i nostri rancori e ricordarci che l'impegno che abbiamo preso con loro è molto più importante di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I figli nei divorzi diventano spesso un'arma. E questo è terribile. Ma dipende dai singoli individui, più che dalla giurisdizione. Un giudice mi può dire quello che vuole, ma i figli li ho fatti assieme al loro padre. E loro, il padre e i figli, DEVONO vivere la loro familiarità, devono avere un rapporto importante, continuo. Sarà che io penso sempre: e se succedesse qualcosa a me? Con quale diritto sbilancio i miei figli dalla mia parte per interessi miei, quando il loro interesse è avere un rapporto con entrambi? Per tanti motivi. Ma soprattutto perchè loro hanno bisogno di lui e lui di loro. Capisco che con bimbi molto piccoli la madre svolge un ruolo diverso dal padre... ma questo non deve escluderlo. Poi ogni storia ha le sue motivazioni, ma quando si parla di persone emotivamente sane, equilibrate e che siano genitori adeguati... bisogna mettere i figli prima di tutti i nostri rancori e ricordarci che l'impegno che abbiamo preso con loro è molto più importante di ogni altra cosa.



Eh cara Sbri..... magari fosse così, magari i figli fossero messi al centro dell'interesse comune, cioè il loro benessere. Purtroppo non credo sia così semplice. Cioè semplice lo è visto che stiamo parlando di figli e dovrebbe essere naturale pensare al loro bene, ma questo mi sa che non tutti lo capiscono, ed è qua che casca l'asino e tutti i problemi inerenti.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti eri spaventata pure tu?


ero rimasta ai sbaciucchiamenti ...e leggevo del divorzio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh cara Sbri..... magari fosse così, magari i figli fossero messi al centro dell'interesse comune, cioè il loro benessere. Purtroppo non credo sia così semplice. Cioè semplice lo è visto che stiamo parlando di figli e dovrebbe essere naturale pensare al loro bene, ma questo mi sa che non tutti lo capiscono, ed è qua che casca l'asino e tutti i problemi inerenti.


sì ma un giudice o una legge davanti alla meschinità ed al rancore possono poco. Io ho sentito un amico di mio figlio, quando erano piccolini, dire che la mamma era una puttana perchè glielo diceva sempre il suo papà... non sapeva neanche il significato, povera creatura. E tra l'altro... povera donna, visto che la conosco bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> *Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti*.


Dipende dai figli. Alcuni sono disposti a "vendersi" a qualunque prezzo pur poter dimostrare loro appartenenza. Questo potrebbe succedere se i figli hanno da perdere molto (se i genitori stanno per separarsi) e ne sono consapevoli. Egoismo con più o meno forte nota di masochismo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti spiego.
> 
> Capisco intanto che avendo visto un film, questo debba in qualche maniera colpire ed attrarre lo spettatore.
> Ma nel film si evinceva appunto la civiltà del padre e non della madre, e nonostante ciò la madre era quella che a priori poteva fare e sfare a piacimento proprio.
> ...


E' un film.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti spiego.
> 
> Capisco intanto che avendo visto un film, questo debba in qualche maniera colpire ed attrarre lo spettatore.
> Ma nel film si evinceva appunto la civiltà del padre e non della madre, e nonostante ciò la madre era quella che a priori poteva fare e sfare a piacimento proprio.
> ...


Ma che c'entra?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


Se vogliamo parlare di film trovo che riguardo l'argomento trattato Kramer contro Kramer avesse già detto tutto nel lontanissimo 1979: rivedendolo di recente ho proprio apprezzato l'equilibrio stilistico e narrativo a discapito del sensazionalismo emotivo del tutto irrealistico che tendono invece a proporre in molti film attuali.
Se parliamo di realtà trovo alquanto fuorviante questo pensiero che esista una dicotomia tra madre e padre nella concezione moderna della gestione familiare: probabilmente esistono solo persone/genitori più o meno capaci di vincere gli istinti per focalizzarsi sulle cose realmente importanti in caso di separazione.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare di film trovo che riguardo l'argomento trattato Kramer contro Kramer avesse già detto tutto nel lontanissimo 1979: rivedendolo di recente ho proprio apprezzato l'equilibrio stilistico e narrativo a discapito del sensazionalismo emotivo del tutto irrealistico che tendono invece a proporre in molti film attuali.
> Se parliamo di realtà trovo alquanto fuorviante questo pensiero che esista una dicotomia tra madre e padre nella concezione moderna della gestione familiare: probabilmente esistono solo persone/genitori più o meno capaci di vincere gli istinti per focalizzarsi sulle cose realmente importanti in caso di separazione.


brava, brava davvero.
anche io la penso cosi.
in particolare del film,
 ma anche sul resto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare di film trovo che riguardo l'argomento trattato Kramer contro Kramer avesse già detto tutto nel lontanissimo 1979: rivedendolo di recente ho proprio apprezzato l'equilibrio stilistico e narrativo a discapito del sensazionalismo emotivo del tutto irrealistico che tendono invece a proporre in molti film attuali.
> Se parliamo di realtà trovo alquanto fuorviante questo pensiero che esista una dicotomia tra madre e padre nella concezione moderna della gestione familiare: probabilmente esistono solo persone/genitori più o meno capaci di vincere gli istinti per focalizzarsi sulle cose realmente importanti in caso di separazione.


Concordo. Ma anche quel film è un film, nel senso che una madre che molla il bambino, di quell'età, per trovare se stessa e poi torna ed è una madre sinceramente attenta al bambino è poco credibile e sicuramente, se esistesse, un caso limite, come quello del film di ultimo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma un giudice o una legge davanti alla meschinità ed al rancore possono poco. Io ho sentito un amico di mio figlio, quando erano piccolini, dire che la mamma era una puttana perchè glielo diceva sempre il suo papà... non sapeva neanche il significato, povera creatura. E tra l'altro... povera donna, visto che la conosco bene.


Siamo davvero in bel mondo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dipende dai figli. Alcuni sono disposti a "vendersi" a qualunque prezzo pur poter dimostrare loro appartenenza. Questo potrebbe succedere se i figli hanno da perdere molto (se i genitori stanno per separarsi) e ne sono consapevoli. Egoismo con più o meno forte nota di masochismo.



Probabilmente una forma di difesa inconscia e forse anche naturale, masochista sicuro, ma sempre in forma naturale, e sempre per colpa di quei genitori che tali non sono.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un film.


Davvero? non me ne ero accorto sai. manco di averlo scritto almeno due volte.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?


Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo così, e non lo faccio perchè in questo caso sei J and bì, non solo in questo caso comunque.

Tu non sei cretino, sei proprio scimunito doc e dop, a te ti si deve spiegare l'abc delle cose, e dopo avertele spiegate, non serve lo stesso a nulla. Ma ci provo a scriverti, che mi costa? 

Hai letto la frase che mi hai nerettato per rispondermi? ecco prendila stampatela davanti a gli occhi e la impari a memoria, avendo fatto fatto questo, ed avendo preso due genitori "alla pari" ( dopo se non lo capisci ti spiego "alla pari" che vuol dire) mi spieghi per quale motivo un uomo o una donna con pari diritti decide di divorziare ed a priori si da l'affidamento alla donna? 
Si ti faccio un'altro esempio, magari non serve uguale ma sono un testone.

Se abbiamo due genitori validi entrambi, entrambi che crescono il figlio amorevolmente , entrambi  pari in tutto nella gestione e la crescita di un figlio, mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il figlio viene a priori affidato alla madre visto che è la madre che vuole il divorzio. Quindi J and bi, se abbiamo due genitori "perfetti" nella crescita di un figlio e prendiamo come base soltanto l'unico elemento che spezza la quiete, cioè il voler il divorzio, che sia questo il fondamento per un affidamento, e non l'essere madre. 

Ma mi sarò spiegato? boh! 

Nerettami qualcos'altro eh! io leggo rispondo e ti dirò sempre che sei scimunito.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo così, e non lo faccio perchè in questo caso sei J and bì, non solo in questo caso comunque.
> 
> Tu non sei cretino, sei proprio scimunito doc e dop, a te ti si deve spiegare l'abc delle cose, e dopo avertele spiegate, non serve lo stesso a nulla. Ma ci provo a scriverti, che mi costa?
> 
> ...



Scusa ma da quando l'affidamento di un figlio dipende da chi chiede il divorzio.
Tendenzialmente se non ci sono problemi l'affido è congiunto. Dipende molto anche dall'età del bambino. Io sono una di quelle che sostiene che un padre sia perfettamente intercambiale con la madre o almeno ho la fortuna di conoscere tantissimi padri che sono così, ma obiettivamente se il bambino è molto piccolo è provato che abbia con la madre un rapporto più stretto. Ovvio che poi dipende da caso a caso
Tra persone civili direi che un accordo paritario lo si trovi senza problemi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare di film trovo che riguardo l'argomento trattato Kramer contro Kramer avesse già detto tutto nel lontanissimo 1979: rivedendolo di recente ho proprio apprezzato l'equilibrio stilistico e narrativo a discapito del sensazionalismo emotivo del tutto irrealistico che tendono invece a proporre in molti film attuali.
> Se parliamo di realtà trovo alquanto fuorviante questo pensiero che esista una dicotomia tra madre e padre nella concezione moderna della gestione familiare: probabilmente esistono solo persone/genitori più o meno capaci di vincere gli istinti per focalizzarsi sulle cose realmente importanti in caso di separazione.



Lo scarico e lo rivedo, non ricordo più quel film, sempre che lo abbia visto.

Il discorso che sto portando avanti Chiara è prettamente maschile, riguarda soltanto gli uomini e il loro diritto di parità non solo legale ma anche mentale.

Esempio: Una madre da in affidamento il neonato.  distanza di anni madre e figlio si ricongiungono per poter almeno recuperare qualcosa. Il marito della "madre" viene a sapere solo in quel momento di questo figlio non suo e per motivi X si rivolge ad un giudice. Il giudice parlando di questa donna giovane etc etc non la pone come madre che ha abbandonato un figlio ma che lo ha affidato. 
Ecco nei miei gorgheggi e fisime mentali  e non solo ,mi dicevo, staminchia!! lo ha affidato? non lo ha abbandonato? e volevo vedere se era un uomo quello che diceva il giudice. 

Qualche buontempone non mi ricordi e nemmeno mi scriva che un padre non partorisce e che quindi la situazione non è riportabile, perchè a chi vorrebbe scriverlo oltre a non aver capito che parlo di forzature culturali e mentali sbagliate altro non c'è.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma da quando l'affidamento di un figlio dipende da chi chiede il divorzio.
> Tendenzialmente se non ci sono problemi l'affido è congiunto. Dipende molto anche dall'età del bambino. Io sono una di quelle che sostiene che un padre sia perfettamente intercambiale con la madre o almeno ho la fortuna di conoscere tantissimi padri che sono così, ma obiettivamente se il bambino è molto piccolo è provato che abbia con la madre un rapporto più stretto. Ovvio che poi dipende da caso a caso
> Tra persone civili direi che un accordo paritario lo si trovi senza problemi.



Farfalla se non leggi dall'inizio e tutte le risposte date, va a finire che io navigo in acque torbide dove rispondere mi è impossibile.

Comunque mi stai dicendo che in un divorzio, dove la coppia si separa amichevolmente il bambino può essere affidato ad entrambi i genitori  senza dare la preferenza alla madre? e che questo succede in Italia, sempre? Perchè se è così,  tutte quelle forme di mentalità legali e "non", che a parere mio portano i giudici o le istituzioni ad affidare quasi a priori il figlio alla madre non fosse vero, chiudo il 3D, perchè a quanto pare mi sono sbagliato. Ma non è così.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo così, e non lo faccio perchè in questo caso sei J and bì, non solo in questo caso comunque.
> 
> Tu non sei cretino, sei proprio scimunito doc e dop, a te ti si deve spiegare l'abc delle cose, e dopo avertele spiegate, non serve lo stesso a nulla. Ma ci provo a scriverti, che mi costa?
> 
> ...



Infatti scemo io.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti scemo io.


Tu sei quello che critichi a Minerva, quando almeno Minerva qualcosa di sensato in poche righe le scrive. Tu se fai un discorso, si evince sempre tra le righe che, o vuoi scassare, o domandi l'età o che sei razzista e tanto altro ancora. ma tranquillo io sono qua per evidenziare le stronzate che scrivi. 

Ah scordavo, quando scrivi poche righe, queste non hanno proprio senso, ne è dimostrazione adesso e prima anche, perchè con poche righe tue abbiamo cominciato un discorso e ti ho risposto, male ma ti ho risposto. E nuovamente mi rispondi con poche righe senza senso. ecco questo sei tu, profondo dentro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare di film trovo che riguardo l'argomento trattato Kramer contro Kramer avesse già detto tutto nel lontanissimo 1979: rivedendolo di recente ho proprio apprezzato l'equilibrio stilistico e narrativo a discapito del sensazionalismo emotivo del tutto irrealistico che tendono invece a proporre in molti film attuali.
> Se parliamo di realtà trovo alquanto fuorviante questo pensiero che esista una dicotomia tra madre e padre nella concezione moderna della gestione familiare: probabilmente esistono solo persone/genitori più o meno capaci di vincere gli istinti per focalizzarsi sulle cose realmente importanti in caso di separazione.


è incredibile come fosse tutto già in quel film....compresa la difficoltà economica nella quale molti padri vanno a trovarsi.
è il finale che rimane ben distante da certi drammi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è incredibile come fosse tutto già in quel film....compresa la difficoltà economica nella quale molti padri vanno a trovarsi.
> *è il finale che rimane ben distante da certi drammi*




in effetti, e colgo l'occasione per concordare anche con Brunetta, è pur sempre un film

curioso però come, mentre nel vederlo quasi vent'anni fa ero stata quasi dell'idea espressa da Ultimo, rivedendolo oggi ho trovato corretta la decisione che riabilita la madre al suo ruolo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti, e colgo l'occasione per concordare anche con Brunetta, è pur sempre un film
> 
> curioso però come, mentre nel vederlo quasi vent'anni fa ero stata quasi dell'idea espressa da Ultimo, rivedendolo oggi ho trovato corretta la decisione che riabilita la madre al suo ruolo




Puoi spiegarmi questa frase? Chiara non cerco la polemica, però se ci seguiamo nei discorsi e tutti cerchiamo di capire quello che l'altro dice, forse qualcuno/a può capire meglio e magari cambiare opinione.


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Puoi spiegarmi questa frase? Chiara non cerco la polemica, però se ci seguiamo nei discorsi e tutti cerchiamo di capire quello che l'altro dice, forse qualcuno/a può capire meglio e magari cambiare opinione.


Ma torniamo al punto di inizio invece. Dove tu tieni a sottolineare che i figli sono di entrambi i genitori in egual misura.

Chiara giustamente ti dice che in caso di separazione esistono persone, aldilà del sesso, più o meno capaci. Questo aspetto va considerato perchè in caso di separazione le resposabilità nella gestione dei figli vanno per forza di cose assegnate.

Ora se tu mi parli di ingiustizie nei casi in cui l'affido è a favore di uno, più che dell'altro, in una coppia in cui entrambi i genitori sono equilibrati e capaci, posso capirlo. Ma se intendi che i figli sono diritto di entrambi a PRESCINDERE dalla capacità nell'ottemperare alle vicissitudini dei figli, allora l'argomento diventa ostico e contraddittorio.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla se non leggi dall'inizio e tutte le risposte date, va a finire che io navigo in acque torbide dove rispondere mi è impossibile.
> 
> Comunque mi stai dicendo che in un divorzio, dove la coppia si separa amichevolmente il bambino può essere affidato ad entrambi i genitori senza dare la preferenza alla madre? e che questo succede in Italia, sempre? Perchè se è così, tutte quelle forme di mentalità legali e "non", che a parere mio portano i giudici o le istituzioni ad affidare quasi a priori il figlio alla madre non fosse vero, chiudo il 3D, perchè a quanto pare mi sono sbagliato. Ma non è così.



ciao... io sono ferrata sull'argomento, credo sia al livello giuridico che emozionale...
i figli vengono affidati nel 99% dei casi ad entrambi i genitori ( a meno che uno non sia un tossico - e nemmeno tanto perchè può curarsi - oppure stia in galera ed in quel caso è ovvio), poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre. affidamento condiviso non significa che i figli devono passare lo stesso tempo con entrambi i genitori, ma che le decisioni riguardanti il minore (tutte) devono essere concordate da entrambi i genitori in accordo.
ad esempio se io lo voglio mandare in una scuola e lui no, deve portare un'alternativa altrettanto valida e decidere insieme sul dove mandarlo.
per quanto riguarda il tempo trascorso con entrambi i genitori, questo è parametro fondamentale per il calcolo dell'assegno di mantenimento, e mi sembra giusto perchè se su 30 giorni io ho mio figlio 29 è naturale che mi faccio carico di tutte le spese io, e quindi dovrei avere un mantenimento adeguato.
questo in breve per quanto riguarda il giuridico...
per quello emozionale... beh... personalmente io è meglio che non esprima giudizi...
ho combattuto 2 anni perchè mio figlio vedesse suo padre e credimi avrei potuto fare un casino che non ho fatto solo per la mia creatura, ma il mio ex marito non ha rispettato un solo punto della sentenza di separazione...
ti basti pensare che dovrebbe tenere con se il figlio 3 giorni a settimana e ad oggi sono 54 giorni che non lo vede...
non credo che provi per il suo bambino quello che tu provi per tuo figlio... semplicemente non gli importa...


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma torniamo al punto di inizio invece. Dove tu tieni a sottolineare che i figli sono di entrambi i genitori in egual misura.
> 
> Chiara giustamente ti dice che in caso di separazione esistono persone, aldilà del sesso, più o meno capaci. Questo aspetto va considerato perchè in caso di separazione le resposabilità nella gestione dei figli vanno per forza di cose assegnate.
> 
> Ora se tu mi parli di ingiustizie nei casi in cui l'affido è a favore di uno, più che dell'altro, in una coppia in cui entrambi i genitori sono equilibrati e capaci, posso capirlo. Ma se intendi che i figli sono diritto di entrambi a PRESCINDERE dalla capacità nell'ottemperare alle vicissitudini dei figli,* allora l'argomento diventa ostico e contraddittorio*.


parecchio .e me ne tenevo lontana temendo che si arrivasse a ridurre tutto in un'inutile discussione uomini e donne contro.
la mia idea è che ovviamente per una crescita equilibrata sono necessari ed importanti entrambi i genitori ed il ruolo del padre è fondamentale .ma di fronte ad una scelta ritengo che sia logico e naturale pensare che il bambino possa andare alla madre...salvo casi particolari .
la percentuale di donne che ha cresciuto figli è altissima, molto meno quella dei padri che la maggior parte delle volte hanno avuto bisogno di supporti comunque femminili...la zia, la nonna...etc
diverso è il discorso della cattiveria di donne che ha punito i padri attraverso i figli creando doppia sofferenza.inutilr dire, poi , che ogni caso va analizzato individualmente


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao... io sono ferrata sull'argomento, credo sia al livello giuridico che emozionale...
> i figli vengono affidati nel 99% dei casi ad entrambi i genitori ( a meno che uno non sia un tossico - e nemmeno tanto perchè può curarsi - oppure stia in galera ed in quel caso è ovvio), poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre. affidamento condiviso non significa che i figli devono passare lo stesso tempo con entrambi i genitori, ma che le decisioni riguardanti il minore (tutte) devono essere concordate da entrambi i genitori in accordo.
> ad esempio se io lo voglio mandare in una scuola e lui no, deve portare un'alternativa altrettanto valida e decidere insieme sul dove mandarlo.
> per quanto riguarda il tempo trascorso con entrambi i genitori, questo è parametro fondamentale per il calcolo dell'assegno di mantenimento, e mi sembra giusto perchè se su 30 giorni io ho mio figlio 29 è naturale che mi faccio carico di tutte le spese io, e quindi dovrei avere un mantenimento adeguato.
> ...


Quando si parla di genitori capaci.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo scarico e lo rivedo, non ricordo più quel film, sempre che lo abbia visto.
> 
> Il discorso che sto portando avanti Chiara è prettamente maschile, riguarda soltanto gli uomini e il loro diritto di parità non solo legale ma anche mentale.
> 
> ...



non ho capito l'esempio
anzi non ho capito per quale motivi X il marito della "madre " dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un giudice ??


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao... io sono ferrata sull'argomento, credo sia al livello giuridico che emozionale...
> i figli vengono affidati nel 99% dei casi ad entrambi i genitori ( a meno che uno non sia un tossico - e nemmeno tanto perchè può curarsi - oppure stia in galera ed in quel caso è ovvio), poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre. affidamento condiviso non significa che i figli devono passare lo stesso tempo con entrambi i genitori, ma che le decisioni riguardanti il minore (tutte) devono essere concordate da entrambi i genitori in accordo.
> ad esempio se io lo voglio mandare in una scuola e lui no, deve portare un'alternativa altrettanto valida e decidere insieme sul dove mandarlo.
> per quanto riguarda il tempo trascorso con entrambi i genitori, questo è parametro fondamentale per il calcolo dell'assegno di mantenimento, e mi sembra giusto perchè se su 30 giorni io ho mio figlio 29 è naturale che mi faccio carico di tutte le spese io, e quindi dovrei avere un mantenimento adeguato.
> ...


la realtà è  che...a fronte di padri che giustamente chiedono di essere considerati genitori al pari di una madre...troppi altri si comportano così.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quando si parla di genitori capaci.



già.. capaci ed interessati ad un bimbo...

e credimi non sono l'unico caso...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> già.. capaci ed interessati ad un bimbo...
> 
> e credimi non sono l'unico caso...



lo so ho un'amica nelle tue condizioni 
e la cosa che fa più male è vedere il bambino che stravede per il padre...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma torniamo al punto di inizio invece. Dove tu tieni a sottolineare che i figli sono di entrambi i genitori in egual misura.
> 
> Chiara giustamente ti dice che in caso di separazione esistono persone, aldilà del sesso, più o meno capaci. Questo aspetto va considerato perchè in caso di separazione le resposabilità nella gestione dei figli vanno per forza di cose assegnate.
> 
> Ora se tu mi parli di ingiustizie nei casi in cui l'affido è a favore di uno, più che dell'altro, in una coppia in cui entrambi i genitori sono equilibrati e capaci, posso capirlo. Ma se intendi che i figli sono diritto di entrambi a PRESCINDERE dalla capacità nell'ottemperare alle vicissitudini dei figli, allora l'argomento diventa ostico e contraddittorio.


Intendevo parlare di ingiustizie dove l'affido viene a favore di uno, più che di un'altro. Credendo attraverso "il sentito dire" ed il film visto, che fosse spesso a favore della madre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo così, e non lo faccio perchè in questo caso sei J and bì, non solo in questo caso comunque.
> 
> Tu non sei cretino, sei proprio scimunito doc e dop, a te ti si deve spiegare l'abc delle cose, e dopo avertele spiegate, non serve lo stesso a nulla. Ma ci provo a scriverti, che mi costa?
> 
> ...


Questa scelta è dovuto al fatto che si presuppone che la madre sia più presente e anche più importante per il bambino. Ha però origini più vecchi e deriva anche dal fatto che spesso i maschi abbandonano la prole assieme alla moglie senza neanche dire ciao.

L'emancipazione oggi giunta quasi alla pari dei partner, non ha però tenuto conto del fattore figli, i quali sono contestati fra i partner sempre più verso i maschi, che però sfruttano la situazione (come per l'altro fanno anche sempre più spesso le femmine) per ricattare il partner. Per dire il vero, i bambini dovrebbero essere sottratti ai genitori dal momento che divorziano, perché nonostante sono amati dai figli, non potranno mai più dare la tranquillità della famiglia.

In altre parole, il divorzio è il più perfetto fallimento della famiglia e i figli non c'entrano nelle scelte. L'incapacità di fare scelte sensate al momento del matrimonio e l'incompetenza di risolvere i problemi derivanti da queste scelte errate, non devono essere scaricate. Ma spesso succede e i figli di divorziati, soprattutto se di traditi e traditori, non saranno mai in grado di gestire la propria vita in modo che salti fuori una sana convivenza famigliare. Questo almeno per il 80% dei casi.

Lo sforzo di restare assieme fin quando ci sono i figli anche quando ci sono mille motivi per separarsi, ha un senso. E' l'unico senso che si può trasmettere ai propri figli: è famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao... io sono ferrata sull'argomento, credo sia al livello giuridico che emozionale...
> i figli vengono affidati nel 99% dei casi ad entrambi i genitori ( a meno che uno non sia un tossico - e nemmeno tanto perchè può curarsi - oppure stia in galera ed in quel caso è ovvio), poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre. affidamento condiviso non significa che i figli devono passare lo stesso tempo con entrambi i genitori, ma che le decisioni riguardanti il minore (tutte) devono essere concordate da entrambi i genitori in accordo.
> ad esempio se io lo voglio mandare in una scuola e lui no, deve portare un'alternativa altrettanto valida e decidere insieme sul dove mandarlo.
> per quanto riguarda il tempo trascorso con entrambi i genitori, questo è parametro fondamentale per il calcolo dell'assegno di mantenimento, e mi sembra giusto perchè se su 30 giorni io ho mio figlio 29 è naturale che mi faccio carico di tutte le spese io, e quindi dovrei avere un mantenimento adeguato.
> ...


Benissimo, prendo per buono quello che mi scrivi, cioè che ne parli con cognizione di causa, questa premessa è atta a continuare un discorso, non a sottolineare qualcos'altro. Quindi comincio con una domanda, tu scrivi " poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre." Come mai di solito risiede con la madre, il figlio dico. E magari per la parola collocatario, che mi sembra essere una di quelle parole a doppio senso e che giustificano il risiedo del figlio. 

Ti prego di prendere per buono le mie domande, come se le facesse un bambino con tanta voglia di sapere ed imparare.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lo so ho un'amica nelle tue condizioni
> e la cosa che fa più male è vedere il bambino che stravede per il padre...



il mio almeno in apparenza non stravede per suo padre... lo riconosce in quanto tale, ma non lo cerca come non viene cercato... aggiungi a questo frasi del padre dette nelle poche volte che si sono visti alle quali poi ha chiesto a me spiegazioni come può fare un bimbo di 6 anni, nonostante tutto  - e credimi potrei scrivere un libro sui comportamenti di quest' "uomo" - a me dispiace che mio figlio non sia attaccato a suo padre... è suo padre cazzo! perchè?
ho fatto di tutto... di più non so che inventarmi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa scelta è dovuto al fatto che si presuppone che la madre sia più presente e anche più importante per il bambino. Ha però origini più vecchi e deriva anche dal fatto che spesso i maschi abbandonano la prole assieme alla moglie senza neanche dire ciao.
> 
> L'emancipazione oggi giunta quasi alla pari dei partner, non ha però tenuto conto del fattore figli, i quali sono contestati fra i partner sempre più verso i maschi, che però sfruttano la situazione (come per l'altro fanno anche sempre più spesso le femmine) per ricattare il partner. *Per dire il vero, i bambini dovrebbero essere sottratti ai genitori dal momento che divorziano, perché nonostante sono amati dai figli, non potranno mai più dare la tranquillità della famiglia.
> 
> ...



 spero tu stia solo provocando...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho capito l'esempio
> anzi non ho capito per quale motivi X il marito della "madre " dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un giudice ??


Perchè c'è anche un'altro figlio, figlio di entrambi, cioè della coppia, ed il padre ha paura per il figlio piccolo. Di quelle conseguenze che si potrebbero avere in questo bambino nella scoperta di un fratellastro maggiore. Ma non era il succo del discorso dove volevo andare a parare io.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa scelta è dovuto al fatto che si presuppone che la madre sia più presente e anche più importante per il bambino. Ha però origini più vecchi e deriva anche dal fatto che spesso i maschi abbandonano la prole assieme alla moglie senza neanche dire ciao.
> 
> L'emancipazione oggi giunta quasi alla pari dei partner, non ha però tenuto conto del fattore figli, i quali sono contestati fra i partner sempre più verso i maschi, che però sfruttano la situazione (come per l'altro fanno anche sempre più spesso le femmine) per ricattare il partner. Per dire il vero, i bambini dovrebbero essere sottratti ai genitori dal momento che divorziano, perché nonostante sono amati dai figli, non potranno mai più dare la tranquillità della famiglia.
> 
> ...


Leggerti è di una semplicità unica, facile e semplice.

Vorrei però mi spiegassi se vuoi, la frase che ti ho nerettato, perchè quella frase? in base a che cosa? altri punti interrogativi non li metto, sperando in una risposta che mi faccia capire meglio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parecchio .e me ne tenevo lontana temendo che si arrivasse a ridurre tutto in un'inutile discussione uomini e donne contro.
> la mia idea è che ovviamente per una crescita equilibrata sono necessari ed importanti entrambi i genitori ed il ruolo del padre è fondamentale .ma di fronte ad una scelta ritengo che sia logico e naturale pensare che il bambino possa andare alla madre...salvo casi particolari .
> la percentuale di donne che ha cresciuto figli è altissima, molto meno quella dei padri che la maggior parte delle volte hanno avuto bisogno di supporti comunque femminili...la zia, la nonna...etc
> diverso è il discorso della cattiveria di donne che ha punito i padri attraverso i figli creando doppia sofferenza.inutilr dire, poi , che ogni caso va analizzato individualmente


Sono tutte vecchie concezioni Minerva, ne è esempio a parere mio la frase che scrivi "ritengo sia logico e naturale pensare che il bambino possa andare alla madre.

Ora Minerva prendendo come spunto il mio esempio, posso asserire che i miei figli starebbero bene sia con me che con mia moglie, in modalità diversissime tra di loro, ma convintissimo che con uno qualsiasi dei due genitori, i figli vivrebbero bene. 

Ora Minerva, togli di mezzo tutte quelle statistiche vecchie ed obsolete che si conoscono, e pensa alla tua famiglia,pensa alla società di adesso, alla evoluzione della donna nel ruolo sociale e lavorativo; credi che tuo marito crescerebbe in maniera non buona suo figlio? e che tu lo cresceresti in maniera migliore?


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo, prendo per buono quello che mi scrivi, cioè che ne parli con cognizione di causa, questa premessa è atta a continuare un discorso, non a sottolineare qualcos'altro. Quindi comincio con una domanda, tu scrivi " poi c'è il genitore collocatario presso il quale il figlio risiede, che di solito coincide con la madre." Come mai di solito risiede con la madre, il figlio dico. E magari per la parola collocatario, che mi sembra essere una di quelle parole a doppio senso e che giustificano il risiedo del figlio.
> 
> Ti prego di prendere per buono le mie domande, come se le facesse un bambino con tanta voglia di sapere ed imparare.


di solito il genitore collocatario è la madre perchè è più presente si presume nella vita di un figlio, come in tutte le cose purtroppo c'è un modello standard a retaggio atavico per cui l'uomo va a lavorare e la moglie sta a casa e cresce i figli... poi in una famiglia unita, amorevole e felice, se il bambino si fa male da chi va? dalla mamma... sbagliato però è innegabile che i primi anni di vita il bambino leghi più con sua madre, e la cosa di cui si deve tenere conto in toto è il benessere del bambino che già si vede sprovvisto della sua famiglia, poi gli togliamo anche la madre e bon, non lo so.

quando crescono è ovvio che essendo in grado di decidere da soli, esprimeranno le proprie preferenze, certo è che un rapporto con un figlio va curato, se ti fai due conti è ovvio che su 30 giorni ( nel mio caso) 14 li dovrebbe passare con suo padre e 16 con me (2 giorni a settimana ed un fine settimana alternato), quindi vedi che se uno ha voglia, il giudice più o meno accontenta...

nel mio caso no ma ripeto: ho fatto di tutto, persino implorato, non per il mio ex marito, ma per mio figlio... niente la risposta è stata: i figli sono delle madri...

e purtroppo la maggior parte dei casi è così è per questo che dopo la conseguenza è lo standard di cui sopra... 
sai quante denunce di madri fatte agli ex mariti perchè non rispettano gli accordi?
sai quante denunce di padri fatte alle madri che non rispettano gli accordi?

te lo dico io saranno 90 contro 10 ed è per questo che il genitore collocatario è quasi sempre la madre...

perchè si spacca il culo dalla mattina alla sera per dargli un'esistenza simil-serena..


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> di solito il genitore collocatario è la madre perchè è più presente si presume nella vita di un figlio, come in tutte le cose purtroppo c'è un modello standard a retaggio atavico per cui l'uomo va a lavorare e la moglie sta a casa e cresce i figli... poi in una famiglia unita, amorevole e felice, se il bambino si fa male da chi va? dalla mamma... sbagliato però è innegabile che i primi anni di vita il bambino leghi più con sua madre, e la cosa di cui si deve tenere conto in toto è il benessere del bambino che già si vede sprovvisto della sua famiglia, poi gli togliamo anche la madre e bon, non lo so.
> 
> quando crescono è ovvio che essendo in grado di decidere da soli, esprimeranno le proprie preferenze, certo è che un rapporto con un figlio va curato, se ti fai due conti è ovvio che su 30 giorni ( nel mio caso) 14 li dovrebbe passare con suo padre e 16 con me (2 giorni a settimana ed un fine settimana alternato), quindi vedi che se uno ha voglia, il giudice più o meno accontenta...
> 
> ...



a proposito vado che il mio cucciolo mi aspetta...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Dovete credermi, leggendo alcune frasi mi sento veramente amareggiato, molto triste e non solo per il mondo degli uomini, ma per quelle donne che si esprimono con frasi che veramente hanno dentro di se, tanta retorica e tanto di quel concetto antico di società e di uomo, che mi fa male veramente pensare alle donne ed alla poca stima che hanno per l'uomo, in questo caso specifico intendo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè c'è anche un'altro figlio, figlio di entrambi, cioè della coppia, ed il padre ha paura per il figlio piccolo. Di quelle conseguenze che si potrebbero avere in questo bambino nella scoperta di un fratellastro maggiore. *Ma non era il succo del discorso dove volevo andare a parare io*.



si questo l'ho capito ...
ma sarai casinoso eh!

tu vuoi cercare di difendere i tuoi diritti di uomo ,di padre perchè come tale non ti senti tutelato a 360gradi
attualmente non è più cosi come ha detto viola i figli sono affidati alla pari  come ho gia detto 
e per coppie separate  che conosco... 
Poi che tu abbia visto quella fiction un pò esasperata ma reale dipende dalla stronzaggine della persona 
che hai avuto al tuo fianco...
Si vero ci sono tanti padri sul lastrico o messi male dopo una separazione ma ci sono anche tante madri
che si ritrovano da sole senza mantenimento anche se dovuto per i figli...
questo e voglio ripeterlo dipende dalla civilta dei due ...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si questo l'ho capito ...
> ma sarai casinoso eh!
> 
> tu vuoi cercare di difendere i tuoi diritti di uomo ,di padre perchè come tale non ti senti tutelato a 360gradi
> ...



Ma si luna, infatti sto cominciando a capire che la parità o quasi ormai c'è, quando ho aperto il 3D, e l'ho aperto in base a quello che è il film ed in base a quello che io presupponevo di sapere, appunto non credevo che, fossimo arrivati a questa quasi parità. Anche se certe frasi lette non mi sono poi piaciute tanto.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovete credermi, leggendo alcune frasi mi sento veramente amareggiato, molto triste e non solo per il mondo degli uomini, ma per quelle donne che si esprimono con frasi che veramente hanno dentro di se, tanta retorica e tanto di quel concetto antico di società e di uomo, che mi fa male veramente pensare alle donne ed alla poca stima che hanno per l'uomo, in questo caso specifico intendo.



Ti dico una cosa ...
Ringrazio i miei che con tutti i loro difetti
e nonostante mio padre fosse padre padrone mi hanno
insegnato a pensare come un individuo e non come donna o come uomo come bianca o come nera 
come di destra o come di sinistra ecc...ecc...
spero di riuscirci davvero 
spero di non fare mai distinzioni 
e qundo scrivo spero che questo appaia e se questo no è mi dispiace
Dovremmo imparare ad usare un linguaggio non sessista


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa ...
> Ringrazio i miei che con tutti i loro difetti
> e nonostante mio padre fosse padre padrone mi hanno
> insegnato a pensare come un individuo e non come donna o come uomo come bianca o come nera
> ...


 Secondo me sei venuta molto bene.


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao,

non ho letto tutto ... 
probabilmente il mio intervento sarà fuori luogo ...  ...

parità ... uomo ... donna ... figli ... soldini ... tempo ... egoismo ... 

sai che credo? 

che dovrebbe dipendere, da che tipo di vita la coppia ha scelto ... prima della separazione/divorzio ...

quando nasce un figlio, la coppia sceglie la suddivisione dei ruoli ... 
certo, avvolte questa scelta è forzata ... da fattori economici, da preconcetti ecc. ecc.
ma rimane una scelta ... è la loro vita ... che conducono fina alla separazione/divorzio ...

il buon senso ... dovrebbe prevalere in tal caso ... 
per non travolgere (ulteriormente) il mondo dei figli ... 
come anche l'organizzazione della famiglia ... cioè ex-famiglia ... 

per i figli ... il padre o la madre ... 
rimarranno eternamente la mamma o il papa ...
l'amore (se c'è stato) non svanisce ... è un legame eterno ... 

perciò di cosa si tratta esattamente? 
perché se l'amore c'è da entrambe le parti ... 
che senso ha, dire, sarò sempre tuo padre (o madre)???
per il figlio è ovvio ... è una cosa scontata ...

perciò mi chiedo ... 
non si tratta forse più che altro di una sensazione del parte (o madre)?
non si tratta forse più che altro di un egoismo proprio? 
di una paura ... che non dovrebbe esistere (se il legame prima del divorzio era sano) ...

perciò credo ... che sia meglio cercare di superare questa sensazione ...
per il proprio bene ... e di conseguenza per il bene dei figli ...

ma più ci penso ... meno senso dà ... 
cioè pretendere un ruolo ... che già si ha ... 
se continuo a pensare ... finisco nel "perverso" ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho letto tutto ...
> probabilmente il mio intervento sarà fuori luogo ...  ...
> ...



dovrebbe essere così, dovrebbe valere per entrambi i genitori, non si dovrebbe pretendere un ruolo che già si possiede, ma la realtà è bene diversa, c'entra la maturità, la lealtà verso un amore unico ed indiscutibile, quello per tuo figlio, e partire da questo, invece c'è chi si sente liberato, chi intrappolato, chi sollevato dall'essersi separato da quella strega o quel mostro che ti ha rovinato la vita... io mi ci metto in mezzo, l'ho odiato tantissimo per quello che mi ha fatto, ma per il bene di mio figlio mi sono perdonata prima io e poi ho perdonato lui, per tutto tranne per l'indifferenza verso suo figlio...


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovete credermi, leggendo alcune frasi mi sento veramente amareggiato, molto triste e non solo per il mondo degli uomini, ma per quelle donne che si esprimono con frasi che veramente hanno dentro di se, tanta retorica e tanto di quel concetto antico di società e di uomo, che mi fa male veramente pensare alle donne ed alla poca stima che hanno per l'uomo, in questo caso specifico intendo.



se è a me che ti riferisci mi dispiace molto... non ho poca stima per l'uomo anzi, sono fiduciosa che un giorno quell'uomo che mi ha fatto il regalo più grande - mio figlio -  possa fermarsi e riflettere...
crescere e recuperare l'amore di chi è carne della sua carne...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si luna, infatti sto cominciando a capire che la parità o quasi ormai c'è, quando ho aperto il 3D, e l'ho aperto in base a quello che è il film ed in base a quello che io presupponevo di sapere, appunto non credevo che, fossimo arrivati a questa quasi parità. Anche se certe frasi lette non mi sono poi piaciute tanto.


Fai una piccola inchiesta tra i compagni di tuo figlio: chi cucina? chi fa il bagno ai figli? chi li mette a letto? chi li porta dal medico? chi si alza di notte quando stanno male? Se nella maggior parte dei casi a quasi tutte le domande viene risposto "la mamma" puoi capire (NON nel tuo caso) che nella maggior parte delle famiglie il genitore dove collocare il figlio, perché non veda cambiare la sua routine, è ragionevolmente la madre. E' anche normale che in una famiglia di questo tipo "tradizionale" il padre abbia un ruolo importante perché lo accompagna a scuola e lo prende e lo porta alle attività sportive e a giocare ecc. In questo caso l'affidamento condiviso può anche prevedere che il padre lo venga a prendere a casa e lo porti a scuola e lo riporti poi per cena o si occupi di altri aspetti di cui già si occupa o che avvenga a ruoli ribaltati se la situazione è diversa. Se il genitore presso cui non viene collocato il figlio va abitare distante e non può occuparsi di questi aspetti della quotidianeità ci si accorda diversamente.


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere così, dovrebbe valere per entrambi i genitori, non si dovrebbe pretendere un ruolo che già si possiede, ma la realtà è bene diversa, c'entra la maturità, la lealtà verso un amore unico ed indiscutibile, quello per tuo figlio, e partire da questo, invece c'è chi si sente liberato, chi intrappolato, chi sollevato dall'essersi separato da quella strega o quel mostro che ti ha rovinato la vita... io mi ci metto in mezzo, l'ho odiato tantissimo per quello che mi ha fatto, ma per il bene di mio figlio mi sono perdonata prima io e poi ho perdonato lui, per tutto tranne per l'indifferenza verso suo figlio...


Ciao,

ok ... hai preso lo spunto dell'affetto ... dell'amore dal mio post ... 


è qui che inciampa il mio cervello ...

che centrano i motivi per un divorzio da una donna/uomo con il figlio/a? 

se dopo un divorzio ... e mi dispiace per le parole che ora scriverò ... 

la parte che si allontana ... non prosegue "il rapporto" con i figli ...
significa che c'è qualcosa di molto malato ... nel rapporto ... e nella persona ... 

o proietta i motivi del divorzio anche sul figlio/a 
o un legame, pur stando in casa prima, non si è mai creato 
o ha dei complessi 
o ecc. ecc. comunque sia ... non è qualcosa di sano  

il legame verso un figlio, si crea dal momento che sai che verrà  
perciò già in grembo ... 

mi dispiace per l'esperienza che hai dovuto passare ... 
ma se è così come dici ... non hai perso nulla ...
e tuo figlio ha la possibilità di vivere un rapporto sano ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai* una piccola inchiesta tra i compagni di tuo figlio: chi cucina? chi fa il bagno ai figli? chi li mette a letto? chi li porta dal medico? chi si alza di notte quando stanno male? Se nella maggior parte dei casi a quasi tutte le domande viene risposto "la mamma" puoi capire (*NON nel tuo caso) che nella maggior parte delle famiglie il genitore dove collocare il figlio, perché non veda cambiare la sua routine, è ragionevolmente la madre. E' anche normale che in una famiglia di questo tipo "tradizionale" il padre abbia un ruolo importante perché lo accompagna a scuola e lo prende e lo porta alle attività sportive e a giocare ecc. In questo caso l'affidamento condiviso può anche prevedere che il padre lo venga a prendere a casa e lo porti a scuola e lo riporti poi per cena o si occupi di altri aspetti di cui già si occupa o che avvenga a ruoli ribaltati se la situazione è diversa. Se il genitore presso cui non viene collocato il figlio va abitare distante e non può occuparsi di questi aspetti della quotidianeità ci si accorda diversamente.


ma anche no...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma anche no...


No tu. Ho detto di fare un inchiesta. Se trovi anche nel tuo campione non significativo una maggioranza di divisione dei ruoli tradizionale ecco spiegata la percentuale delle sentenze che "collocano" i figli presso la madre. Se hai conoscenze più emancipate ed equilibrate meglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dovremmo imparare ad usare un linguaggio non sessista


questo sì, ci credo molto. Ma non sul versante asessuato. Anzi, io sono per un ottica di genere, il pensiero di genere. Sono donna e persona, o, altrimenti, sono una persona donna. Non sono, nessuno/a lo è, una persona di genere neutro. Secondo me c'è una bella differenza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai una piccola inchiesta tra i compagni di tuo figlio: chi cucina? chi fa il bagno ai figli? chi li mette a letto? chi li porta dal medico? chi si alza di notte quando stanno male? Se nella maggior parte dei casi a quasi tutte le domande viene risposto "la mamma" puoi capire (NON nel tuo caso) che nella maggior parte delle famiglie il genitore dove collocare il figlio, perché non veda cambiare la sua routine, è ragionevolmente la madre. E' anche normale che in una famiglia di questo tipo "tradizionale" il padre abbia un ruolo importante perché lo accompagna a scuola e lo prende e lo porta alle attività sportive e a giocare ecc. In questo caso l'affidamento condiviso può anche prevedere che il padre lo venga a prendere a casa e lo porti a scuola e lo riporti poi per cena o si occupi di altri aspetti di cui già si occupa o che avvenga a ruoli ribaltati se la situazione è diversa. Se il genitore presso cui non viene collocato il figlio va abitare distante e non può occuparsi di questi aspetti della quotidianeità ci si accorda diversamente.


quoto! bell'intervento, lucido e preciso


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.


se ce la fai, dai uno sguardo a questo libro.
Sconfortante ma veritiero.
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788862201339/zavattiero-carlotta/poveri-padri.html


rimboccati le maniche...è dura.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa ...
> Ringrazio i miei che con tutti i loro difetti
> e nonostante mio padre fosse padre padrone mi hanno
> insegnato a pensare come un individuo e non come donna o come uomo come bianca o come nera
> ...


cosa vuol dire linguaggio non sessista parlando di padre e madre?
sono due ruoli ben distinti , ugualmente necessari all'equilibrio di un bambino proprio con le reciproche diversità...
poi possiamo parlare di altri tipi di soluzioni d'amore valide

.ma la base è questa


----------



## devastata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No tu. Ho detto di fare un inchiesta. Se trovi anche nel tuo campione non significativo una maggioranza di divisione dei ruoli tradizionale ecco spiegata la percentuale delle sentenze che "collocano" i figli presso la madre. Se hai conoscenze più emancipate ed equilibrate meglio.



Nel giro delle mia conoscenze 9 su dieci sono affidati alla madre e spesso i padri saltano volentieri le occasioni che hanno per restare con i figli.

Purtroppo abbiamo in famiglia una nipote che invece ha addirittura abbandonato, nel vero senso della parola, i due figli piccoli lasciandoli al marito ed andando ad abitare lontano e poi addirittura all'estero. Una storia tragica. E non si parla di una poveretta, laureata e famiglia benestante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nel giro delle mia conoscenze 9 su dieci sono affidati alla madre e spesso i padri saltano volentieri le occasioni che hanno per restare con i figli.
> 
> Purtroppo abbiamo in famiglia una nipote che invece ha addirittura abbandonato, nel vero senso della parola, i due figli piccoli lasciandoli al marito ed andando ad abitare lontano e poi addirittura all'estero. Una storia tragica. E non si parla di una poveretta, laureata e famiglia benestante.


Anche nelle mie conoscenze (molto alla lontana) c'è una madre che se n'è andata ma è un caso su 200.


----------



## devastata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Io mi auguro ci sia al massimo un caso su un milione di madri che abbandonano completamente i figli, come la nipote di mio marito.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Febbraio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... hai preso lo spunto dell'affetto ... dell'amore dal mio post ...
> 
> ...



cosa c'entra con un figlio io proprio non lo so...
in questi due anni e mezzo quasi mi sono sempre ripetuta che fosse un momento, una libertà riconquistata dal peso di una famiglia e che sarebbe poi passato... ma più il tempo passa e più lui si allontana...
semplicemente credo che per lui provi solo quell'affetto dovuto... non sentito, e credimi anch'io quando scrivo queste parole mi sento male... non sarà sano, sarà malato ma non riesco proprio a giustificarlo...
non sono la sola però e questo un pò mi rincuora sul fatto che alla fine non sono l'unica idiota sulla faccia della terra che ha scelto una persona così con la quale condividere per un certo periodo -che io ho creduto essere per sempre -un percorso e che mi ha regalato mio figlio...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io mi auguro ci sia al massimo un caso su un milione di madri che abbandonano completamente i figli, come la nipote di mio marito.


Me lo auguro anch'io ma mi augurerei che così fosse anche per i padri. Dico uno su 200 perché non conosco tanta gente :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> spero tu stia solo provocando...




e voglio vedere quanti sono contrari. nessuno finora


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggerti è di una semplicità unica, facile e semplice.
> 
> Vorrei però mi spiegassi se vuoi, la frase che ti ho nerettato, perchè quella frase? in base a che cosa? altri punti interrogativi non li metto, sperando in una risposta che mi faccia capire meglio


era una prova per vedere quanti mi leggono davvero :rotfl:

(due contrari)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovete credermi, leggendo alcune frasi mi sento veramente amareggiato, molto triste e non solo per il mondo degli uomini, ma per quelle donne che si esprimono con frasi che veramente hanno dentro di se, tanta retorica e tanto di quel concetto antico di società e di uomo, che mi fa male veramente pensare alle donne ed alla poca stima che hanno per l'uomo, in questo caso specifico intendo.


A dire la verità quella di viola di mare non è retorica, ma testimonianza reale. Minerva si è espressa in modo equilibrato. Tutti hanno fatto riferimento a casi di cui si ha conoscenza più o meno diretta.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono tutte vecchie concezioni Minerva, ne è esempio a parere mio la frase che scrivi "ritengo sia logico e naturale pensare che il bambino possa andare alla madre.
> 
> Ora Minerva prendendo come spunto il mio esempio, posso asserire che i miei figli starebbero bene sia con me che con mia moglie, in modalità diversissime tra di loro, ma convintissimo che con uno qualsiasi dei due genitori, i figli vivrebbero bene.
> 
> Ora Minerva, togli di mezzo tutte quelle statistiche vecchie ed obsolete che si conoscono, e pensa alla tua famiglia,pensa alla società di adesso, alla evoluzione della donna nel ruolo sociale e lavorativo; credi che tuo marito crescerebbe in maniera non buona suo figlio? *e che tu lo cresceresti in maniera migliore*?


sì, ne ho maggiore attitudine.pur lavorando più o meno quanto lui ho la capacità di saper fare tante cose pratiche contemporaneamente , di sapere i bisogni di mia figlia istintivamente e so che lei ..che ama infinitamente suo padre...da bimba certo non avrebbe potuto pensare che di vivere con me, sperando di vederlo ogni giorno.sinceramente penso come il novanta per cento dei figli.
poi ogni caso è a sé con madri sciagurate e padri modello


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa scelta è dovuto al fatto che si presuppone che la madre sia più presente e anche più importante per il bambino. Ha però origini più vecchi e deriva anche dal fatto che spesso i maschi abbandonano la prole assieme alla moglie senza neanche dire ciao.
> 
> L'emancipazione oggi giunta quasi alla pari dei partner, non ha però tenuto conto del fattore figli, i quali sono contestati fra i partner sempre più verso i maschi, che però sfruttano la situazione (come per l'altro fanno anche sempre più spesso le femmine) per ricattare il partner. Per dire il vero, *i bambini dovrebbero essere sottratti ai genitori dal momento che divorziano, perché nonostante sono amati dai figli, non potranno mai più dare la tranquillità della famiglia.*
> 
> ...


Dillo a mia figlia, ti troverai per la prima volta un bambino che non ti ama :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dillo a mia figlia, ti troverai per la prima volta un bambino che non ti ama :smile:



Sono arrivata tardi :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Altri hanno già espresso in modo chiaro, lucido e conciso anche il mio pensiero.

Alla fine, è questione di maturità degli ex-coniugi.
Al momento la legge tenta di favorire l'affido condiviso, e si spera che i due genitori si organizzino nel modo migliore.

Ma sperare nella maturità delle persone è pio desiderio...
Anche con le migliori intenzioni, è facilissimo fare le scelte sbagliate.
E non considerare il benessere e i desideri dei figli.

Al momento, i provvedimenti del giudice su Fra rispecchiano una legge equa. Fra passa all'incirca metà del tempo con il padre e metà con me.
Peccato che ogni giorno Fra mi dica che vorrebbe stare sempre con me. "almeno un pochino di più... eh mamma? un pò più con te..." 
Anche davanti al padre. Che ascolta con faccia di pietra e si rifiuta di parlarne.


----------



## Arianna (1 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.


il mio compagno ci sta riuscendo giorno dopo giorno
non ha perso la quotidianità con i propri figli, anzi trascorre molti pomeriggi con loro, nella loro casa, mentre lei è a lavoro
e nessuno ha perso la tranquillità
persino lei sta rimettendo insieme i cocci e ha iniziato una storia con un altro (con il quale ha persino fatto capire che inizialmente è stato imbarazzante giustificare la presenza così assidua di lui) 

insomma i figli sono totalmente fuori dalla loro vita intima e privata, ma totalmente al centro della loro vita di genitori
come è giusto che sia


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> il mio compagno ci sta riuscendo giorno dopo giorno
> non ha perso la quotidianità con i propri figli, anzi trascorre molti pomeriggi con loro, nella loro casa, mentre lei è a lavoro
> e nessuno ha perso la tranquillità
> persino lei sta rimettendo insieme i cocci e ha iniziato una storia con un altro (con il quale ha persino fatto capire che inizialmente è stato imbarazzante giustificare la presenza così assidua di lui)
> ...



Arianna, bellissimo leggerti, e leggere queste cose.
Spero che siate molto, molto felici :smile::smile:


----------



## Arianna (1 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa scelta è dovuto al fatto che si presuppone che la madre sia più presente e anche più importante per il bambino. Ha però origini più vecchi e deriva anche dal fatto che spesso i maschi abbandonano la prole assieme alla moglie senza neanche dire ciao.
> 
> L'emancipazione oggi giunta quasi alla pari dei partner, non ha però tenuto conto del fattore figli, i quali sono contestati fra i partner sempre più verso i maschi, che però sfruttano la situazione (come per l'altro fanno anche sempre più spesso le femmine) per ricattare il partner. Per dire il vero, i bambini dovrebbero essere sottratti ai genitori dal momento che divorziano, perché nonostante sono amati dai figli, non potranno mai più dare la tranquillità della famiglia.
> 
> ...


se il mio compagno e sua moglie fossero rimasti insieme, i loro figli avrebbero imparato che una moglie e un marito passano il tempo solo a offendersi e litigare
quella non era affatto una sana convivenza familiare

la separazione è anche un'assunzione di responsabilità e, certo, l'ammissione di un fallimento quando non c'è altra alternativa
ho visto gli sforzi fatti dal mio compagno, ho visto il bisogno che i suoi figli hanno di lui e come lui ci sia sempre stato per loro
e confermo per esperienza quanto scritto poco sopra


----------



## Arianna (1 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Arianna, bellissimo leggerti, e leggere queste cose.
> Spero che siate molto, molto felici :smile::smile:


sì, lo siamo
se non fosse per la morte di mio padre che è arrivata repentina come una mazzata
ecco: solo allora puoi dire di avere perso tuo padre


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> se non fosse per la morte di mio padre che è arrivata repentina come una mazzata
> ecco: solo allora puoi dire di avere perso tuo padre


mi spiace arianna, un abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> se non fosse per la morte di mio padre che è arrivata repentina come una mazzata
> ecco: solo allora puoi dire di avere perso tuo padre



Mi spiace, condoglianze...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> se non fosse per la morte di mio padre che è arrivata repentina come una mazzata
> ecco: solo allora puoi dire di avere perso tuo padre


Mi dispiace Arianna. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> se non fosse per la morte di mio padre che è arrivata repentina come una mazzata
> ecco: solo allora puoi dire di avere perso tuo padre



Un abbraccio


----------



## Arianna (1 Marzo 2013)

Grazie ragazze. 
Sono fortemente orgogliosa di lui e del suo coraggio.
E' stato bello averlo come padre.
E sarà sempre mio padre.

Il cerchio si chiude.
La vita continua.

[video=youtube;HdegeDb3IkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdegeDb3IkI[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire linguaggio non sessista parlando di padre e madre?
> sono due ruoli ben distinti , ugualmente necessari all'equilibrio di un bambino proprio con le reciproche diversità...
> poi possiamo parlare di altri tipi di soluzioni d'amore valide
> 
> .ma la base è questa



Si certo ...
sono due ruoli che servono all'equilibrio di un bambino
ma questo è dovuto perchè purtroppo simo ancora troppo indietro...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No tu. Ho detto di fare un inchiesta. Se trovi anche nel tuo campione non significativo una maggioranza di divisione dei ruoli tradizionale ecco spiegata la percentuale delle sentenze che "collocano" i figli presso la madre. Se hai conoscenze più emancipate ed equilibrate meglio.



Nel mio piccolo micromondo
è cosi ...
e se non è cosi per la maggioranza  dovremmo forse farci alcune domande...
E penso che attualmente con due genitori che lavorano la figura di chi mette aletto,si alza se stanno male ,o portano dal medico dovrebbe essere pari per entrmbe le figure ...
a meno che nella coppia ci sia uno che si sente migliore nello svolgere questi compiti...
o  che uno dei due non sia abbastenza responsabile da occuparsi del figlio...
quindi forse comincerei a rivalutare il mio ruolo genitoriale che io sia madre o padre...


Non credo c'entri nè l'emancipacione n'è l'equilibrio ma solo un pò di sale in zucca...


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si certo ...
> sono due ruoli che servono all'equilibrio di un bambino
> ma questo è dovuto perchè *purtroppo simo ancora troppo indietro*...


secondo me c'è molto da fare in genere a livello sociale ma non in questo senso. quando si può e nel rispetto di altre soluzioni che di certo non escludo


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo sì, ci credo molto. Ma non sul versante asessuato. Anzi, io sono per un ottica di genere, il pensiero di genere. Sono donna e persona, o, altrimenti, sono una persona donna. Non sono, nessuno/a lo è, una persona di genere neutro. Secondo me c'è una bella differenza.



non ho capito ...
Preferisco innanzitutto pensare di essere  un essere umano poi un individuo
e poi  di genere donna è per incanalarmi in una categoria ...
che mi distungue da un animale  ma di norma dovremmo avere tutti gli stessi diritti...


IMHO


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo micromondo
> è cosi ...
> e se non è cosi per la maggioranza  dovremmo forse farci alcune domande...
> E penso che attualmente con due genitori che lavorano la figura di chi mette aletto,si alza se stanno male ,o portano dal medico dovrebbe essere pari per entrmbe le figure ...
> ...



Per cambiare un pannolino non ci vogliono abilità genetiche.
Ma che il piccolo sia cresciuto per 9 mesi sentendo il tono della madre, il sapore e odore della madre lascia una impronta.
E quando sono malati, per esempio, a meno di situazioni particolari, i bambini tendono a chiedere la madre. Perchè è una figura diversa da quella del padre.
A parte le pulsioni sociali etc, ci sono fior fiore di studi che mostrano questa differenza del ruolo del padre e della madre. 
Non privilegiandone uno rispetto all'altro.
Ma sottolineando come ciascuno sia importante per la crescita. La madre e il confronto con lei sono particolarmente importanti epr la crescita del senso di sè del bambino, la figura del padre, al suo meglio, aiuta il bambino nelle sue interaizoni sociali, epr esempio.

Sono d fretta, scusate gli errori e se non argomento meglio


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mmhhh ...

la pratica è diversa ...

cioè ... di norma le bollette le paga il mio compagno ... 
e non perché lui si crede superiore o lo sa fare meglio ...

nostra figlia la seguo più io ... 
e non perché lo so fare meglio o perché mi sento superiore
ho più tempo a disposizione ... 
e avendo più tempo ... di conseguenza mi occupo più io delle 
faccende che si collocano soprattutto nei tempi di lavoro ...
lui non può prendere libero ... 

ma la cosa importante è l'interesse ... 
tramite l'interessa si partecipa ...
ma ci vuole una discussione viva in famiglia ... 
io so benissimo quanti soldi abbiamo e cosa bisogna pagare ...
lui conosce benissimo i riti, le esigenze di nostra figlia ... 

se io sto male ... lui sa benissimo cosa e come fare ...
se lui si assente per lavoro più giorni ... so prendere bene i suoi compiti ... 

DIALOGO e INTERESSE ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho capito ...
> Preferisco innanzitutto pensare di essere  un essere umano poi un individuo
> e poi  di genere donna è per incanalarmi in una categoria ...
> che mi distungue da un animale  ma di norma dovremmo avere tutti gli stessi diritti...
> ...


non t'ho capito io: essere umano e individuo sono praticamente sinonimi 
Poi no, il genere non è una categoria. E' la tua realtà. E' ciò che sei: donna. Non sei un corpo asessuato abitato da un cervello neutro che pensa asessuatamente. Il neutro è un'invenzione (e io direi, maschile), un'astrazione, che spesso, poi, è un'edulcorazione del pensero maschile.
Non essendoci data mai, da sempre, un'esperienza asessuata, presupporre di esserlo o poterlo essere è quantomeno sbagliato, sia fisicamente che filosoficamente. Io credo (ma non sono sola).


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

vado oltre ... proprio come istinto ... 
uomo o donna ... 
è una distinzione che prendo in un secondo ... forse terzo momento ... e avvolte mai ...

ho allattato per cinque anni ...  ...
ma ciò non ha impedito a lui di creare un legame altrettanto stretto ... 
certo, il "canale" era diverso ... 
ma lui ha trovato subito il suo posto accanto a lue ... 
... due legami forte ... anche se differenti ... 
... e lei va da lui ... senza problemi e con molta fiducia ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo micromondo
> è cosi ...
> e se non è cosi per la maggioranza dovremmo forse farci alcune domande...
> E penso che attualmente con due genitori che lavorano la figura di chi mette aletto,si alza se stanno male ,o portano dal medico dovrebbe essere pari per entrmbe le figure ...
> ...


Quoto:up:
Credo che se conto le notti in bianco, le visite dal pediatra, i pannolini cambiati i bagnetti fatti ecc ecc io e mio marito siamo al 50%
Ho allattato, purtroppo i miei figli pochissimo e di notte ci siamo sempre alternati con il biberon.
Ma è vero che credo che ancora sia la minoranza e sinceramente (so che scateno un putiferio) molte volte è colpa delle madri se c'è questa mal distribuzione dei compiti


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Credo che se conto le notti in bianco, le visite dal pediatra, i pannolini cambiati i bagnetti fatti ecc ecc io e mio marito siamo al 50%
> Ho allattato, purtroppo i miei figli pochissimo e di notte ci siamo sempre alternati con il biberon.
> Ma è vero che credo che ancora sia la minoranza e sinceramente (so che scateno un putiferio) molte volte è colpa delle madri se c'è questa mal distribuzione dei compiti


ma quale putiferio. Colpa delle madri... specie quando educano i figli maschi.


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

dimentico spesso che voi vivete in Italia ...
cioè, che io sto all'estero ... e qui è un po' differente ... 

credo che sia la colpa di entrambi ...
ma le madri ... aimeh, hanno molta colpa avvolte ... 
e ai padri ... spesso fa comodo ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dimentico spesso che voi vivete in Italia ...
> cioè, che io sto all'estero ... e qui è un po' differente ...
> ...


a molti fa comodo ma altri sono costretti a rassegnarsi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quale putiferio. Colpa delle madri... specie quando educano i figli maschi.


Veramente mi riferivo alle mogli madri dei loro figli....Oddio mi sa che mi sto incasinando:sonar:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non t'ho capito io: essere umano e individuo sono praticamente sinonimi
> Poi no, il genere non è una categoria. E' la tua realtà. E' ciò che sei: donna. Non sei un corpo asessuato abitato da un cervello neutro che pensa asessuatamente. Il neutro è un'invenzione (e io direi, maschile), un'astrazione, che spesso, poi, è un'edulcorazione del pensero maschile.
> Non essendoci data mai, da sempre, un'esperienza asessuata, presupporre di esserlo o poterlo essere è quantomeno sbagliato, sia fisicamente che filosoficamente. Io credo (ma non sono sola).




scusa ho sbagliato il mio paragone era 
essere umano poi persona (persona donna citandoti)
pertendo con il presupposto che esistono non persone  o non più persone...
Poi no 
anzi sarà pure la mia realtà ma per me  "donna" o "uomo" o " moglie " o "marito" o "commessa"o "insegnante"indicano solo  un qualcosa che serve a dare sostanza una realtà si di cui si può parlare ma nulla mi impedisce di essere  marito  anche se donna =moglie o al contrario ovviamente  ... e potrei fartene  mille di altri esempi ...
che ti devo dire sarò forse la prima che tenta di pensare asessuatamente  e questo è molto soddisfacente per molti versi 
devo dire ...
che sia sbagliato  fisicamente e filosoficamente per te o altri non importa....

fisicamente stò benissimo...:smile:


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> a molti fa comodo ma altri sono costretti a rassegnarsi



Ciao,

credo che ci sia un po' di tutto e persino di più ... 

e molto non vediamo ... non sappiamo ... 

perciò ... non capisco bene ... 

perché ci sono anche degli uomini che spingono le donne in quel ruolo tradizionale ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che ci sia un po' di tutto e persino di più ...
> 
> ...


VEro. E ci sono donne che si lasciano spingere


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Credo che se conto le notti in bianco, le visite dal pediatra, i pannolini cambiati i bagnetti fatti ecc ecc io e mio marito siamo al 50%
> Ho allattato, purtroppo i miei figli pochissimo e di notte ci siamo sempre alternati con il biberon.
> *Ma è vero che credo che ancora sia la minoranza e sinceramente (so che scateno un putiferio) molte volte è colpa delle madri se c'è questa mal distribuzione dei compiti*




Meno male pensavo già di vivere in un  mondo a sè...
per il neretto sono daccordo con te...senza putiferio...


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dipende moltissimo da come  la coppia affronta la separazione e contemporaneamente da quanto tutti e due siano genitori consapevoli. Conosco casi di separazioni dolorosissime per i figli perché gestite da immaturi dalle figure genitoriali e dalle rispettive famiglie di origine ma ho anche esempi  di genitori divorziati che hanno mantenuto un equilibrio invidiabile nei loro ruoli  di padre e madre nonostante il loro rapporto d'amore fosse concluso, che dirti io sono dell'idea che dipende dall'intelligenza di lei e di lui ... Poi boh magari mi sbaglio non ho esperienza diretta in questo tema.



infatti io e il mio ex abbiamo mantenuto rapporti civili anche se non stiamo piu insieme....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Mah resta un fatto ineludibile.
Una donna porta un figlio in grembo
dal concepimento fino alla sua nascita.

Chiarito ciò

si può anche parlarne.

Ma a me
cambiare pannolini ha sempre fatto schifo.

E finchè non è stata grandina
per me andarle dietro era na rottura di palle immensa.

Secondo me
un figlio è legato a sua madre
da fattori legati alla natura.

Succhia all'abbondanza del seno materno
e non a quello paterno.

Caso mai, sempre secondo me, 
la madre ha un ruolo immenso
nell'insegnare al figlio a stimare o disprezzare
il padre.

Ma che alcune donne
ora pretendano 
che un uomo sia "come loro"
nel punto di vista di vedere il figlio:

è decisamente troppo
e fuori di misura.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah resta un fatto ineludibile.
> Una donna porta un figlio in grembo
> dal concepimento fino alla sua nascita.
> 
> ...


non tutte le donne lo pretendono, esistono per fortuna uomini che non vedono l'ora di esserci per i loro figli senza bisogno di dire una parole
di certo prima di fare un figlio con un uomo, devo essere sicura che sarà un padre presente e non perchè glielo impongo o lo pretendo ma semplicemente perchè vuole essere presente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah resta un fatto ineludibile.
> Una donna porta un figlio in grembo
> dal concepimento fino alla sua nascita.
> 
> ...


strano


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah resta un fatto ineludibile.
> Una donna porta un figlio in grembo
> dal concepimento fino alla sua nascita.
> 
> ...


ok 
supponiamo che non si posa allattare dalla tetta
se non c'è la figura madre=donna 
che fa muore di fame ?

nessuno credo pretenda niente
è solo un fatto soggettivo
e come poi si vuole essere visti e rispettati 
dai bambini ...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok
> supponiamo che non si posa allattare dalla tetta
> se non c'è la figura madre=donna
> che fa muore di fame ?
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> strano


ot:
la pannocchia?


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Conte,

è una cosa assodata, che tra uomo e donna ci siano delle differenze 
oltre a quelle linee corporee e peli visivi  ...

cioè, sono stati fatti molti studi di osservazione tra i bambini ...
i maschietti si comportano differentemente dalle femminucce ... 
e ciò è stato osservato in varie culture e stati sociali ... 

io intendevo un'altra cosa ... 
quando incontro una persona ... non faccio la classifica "uomo" / "donna"
è una persona ... in primo luogo mi interessa cosa ha da raccontare e di come è ...
se poi ... noto qualcosa ... che mi stuzzica ... beh, accade che poi vedo il "sesso" della persona ...

no, intendevo ... che un legame stretto con il figlio piccolo non è privilegio femminile dovuto dalla natura ... 
certo, la donna in questo è facilitata ... ma non ci troviamo più nell'era della pietra ... 

e poi per me, cambiare i pannolini ... era uno strazio ... 
mentre per il mio compagno no ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ot:
> la pannocchia?


l'ho cambiata perchè tutte le volte pensavo a te che vedevi una pannocchia. Adesso va meglio?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ho cambiata perchè tutte le volte pensavo a te che vedevi una pannocchia. Adesso va meglio?


si molto meglio
grazie del pensiero:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si molto meglio
> grazie del pensiero:smile:


meno male. Mi chiedevo cosa ti potesse sembrare questo...:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male. Mi chiedevo cosa ti potesse sembrare questo...:smile:



un cavallo
che vuole abbeverarsi 
dove anche una donna china 
lo sta facendo e per dispetto le schizza
l'acqua addosso ...


----------



## Pleasure (1 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presto darò uno sguardo a quel mondo giuridico che è il mondo del divorzio, così tanto per saperne e capirne qualcosa, per fortuna google aiuta nelle ricerche di articoli giornalistici e non.
> 
> Intanto il film che rimane tale mi ha sconvolto, e grido a viva voce, i figli sono esattamente in ugual maniera del padre e della madre. Me ne infischio di tutte quelle stronzate che sono volute da una società dove l'uomo ha quelle caratteristiche "inferiori" per dna o per volere di machismo e di ruolo di persona forte dentro e fuori. L'uomo come la donna, dentro, e pure nell'esternarsi ha con il figlio gli stessi ed identici istinti. E tale devono essere i diritti ovunque in ugual misura.
> 
> Quando scrivo " sono del padre e della madre" è una maniera per forzare la scrittura, chiaramente i figli sono delle persone a se stanti.




Concordo a pieno.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze.
> Sono fortemente orgogliosa di lui e del suo coraggio.
> E' stato bello averlo come padre.
> E sarà sempre mio padre.
> ...




:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> strano


Fan culo
e non ti dico la vitaccia per i suoi primi tre anni di vita.
Ogni santa mattina svegliarla vestirla e portarla all'asilo nido, pregando tutti i santi e tutti gli dei, che tutto andasse per il verso giusto no?
Ah ragazzi fantastico, la tieni lì le dai sto casso di bibe, la vesti e quando stai uscire dalla porta come un idrante vomita tutto....
e io là che pulisco vomitando...

Poi ho ricordi dei parchi giochi, mi prendevo un libro e via al parco giochi...

Mi dicevo...mah al limite intorto qualche mamma no?

Ma loro mi facevano ancor più vomitare...
QUando venivano lì...oh ma che bravo papàààààààààààààà....che si dedica alla figliaaaaaaaaaaa...

e sospiroooooooo...non come i nostri mariti....

Al che io dicevo...
Sentite, poche teghe, il problema è che mia moglie ha troppo lavoro, e io sono un perdigiorno, a differenza dei vostri mariti che si spaccano la schiena tutto il santo giorno per farvi fare le fighe in giro...

Ostia se s'incazzavano....

Ero così flippato che appunto fu nel 2003 che conobbi lei....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok
> supponiamo che non si posa allattare dalla tetta
> se non c'è la figura madre=donna
> che fa muore di fame ?
> ...


strafanculo
mia moglie non ha avuto latte...
Ma mi sono io dissanguato
in farmacia con quel casso di Nidina...del casso...
Fanculo...costava l'ira di dio....
Mio collega dalla Germania mi dice...ah caro ma da noi...il latte lo passa lo stato...

Per me è tutto controproducente.
Ogni bambino ha la propria indole.
Se ti trova simpatico ok...
Se ti trova antipatico non ok...

La cosa che mi è sempre piaciuta dei bambini è questa.
Loro non guardano mai in faccia a nessuno.
Prioritario: Soddisfare i loro bisogni.

Con ogni mezzo...
anche il più truffaldino...

Se lui si accorge che frignando lo prendi in braccio...

Non vorrà mai stare....giù...

La mia stava sempre sulle spalle.
Poi mi sono rotto che pesava troppo.

E là che dice alle amichette
Papino non mi tiene più sulle spalle
perchè gli sto sulle palle.

Ah che bei tempi andati...
Lei con le mutandine con le mele rosse disegnate.
E io...ah ma quelle sai sono mutandine da porca...

E poi al mercato che saltellava qui e là cantando...sono una porca, sono una porca...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> è una cosa assodata, che tra uomo e donna ci siano delle differenze
> oltre a quelle linee corporee e peli visivi  ...
> ...


Io non ce la faccio.
Nella prima parte della mia vita 
non stavo con i maschi e legavo solo con le donne.
Poi le donne mi hanno deluso.

E da quando sto con i maschi.
Me spiasse...
Vedo il mondo in maniera fortissimamente sessista.

Ma il mio sessismo si basa essenzialmente su valutazioni di caratteristiche funzionali.

Per esempio.
Le migliori arpiste del mondo sono tutte donne.
La mano femminile è più adatta alla conformazione dell'arpa.

Altro esempio.
Le femmine sono più portate per la danza, perchè sono più coordinate dei maschi a tempo di musica.

Ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc..ecc..

In buona sostanza io vedo un mondo fatto di persone.
E raggruppo le persone nei due gruppi: maschile e femminile.
Dove uno non è meglio o peggio, ma semplicemente differente.

La cosa che letteralmente non sopporto del mondo femminile è quando una femmina si mette in competizione con me...al punto che mollo lì e me ne vado.


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio.
> Nella prima parte della mia vita
> non stavo con i maschi e legavo solo con le donne.
> Poi le donne mi hanno deluso.
> ...


Ciao Conte,

interessante ... veramente ...

è la nostra storia e quello che cerchiamo 
che condizionano come ordinare e categorizzare le nostre percezioni e esperienze sociali

da giovane avevo una marea di ragazzi che mi sbavavano dietro 
mi ricordo, come uno mi disse ... tu sei il sogno erotico proibito ... 

all'inizio ciò può pure lusingare (un pochino) ... 
ma essere ridotta ad un oggetto sessuale
non so, molto riduttivo ... 

e così iniziai a cercare altro ... scartavo tutto quello che mi fissava sull'essere donna ...

e così faccio una chiara distinzione tra "esseri autentici" e "esseri doppi"
con doppi ... intendo una marea di cose ... 
come doppio fine, imbavagliati da idee stereotipate, complessi ecc. ecc. ecc. 

se oggi uno mi dice ... che ha voglia di fare sesso con me, e io lo percepisco come "autentico" ...
difficile da spiegare ... ma l'apprezzo ... poi se ci sto è un'altra storia  

tutto il resto li mando a ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio.
> Nella prima parte della mia vita
> non stavo con i maschi e legavo solo con le donne.
> Poi le donne mi hanno deluso.
> ...


e non mi stancheròmai di dire: vive la difference!


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Altri hanno già espresso in modo chiaro, lucido e conciso anche il mio pensiero.
> 
> Alla fine, è questione di maturità degli ex-coniugi.
> Al momento la legge tenta di favorire l'affido condiviso, e si spera che i due genitori si organizzino nel modo migliore.
> ...


Io confido nella legge. Poi quella italiana, nel suo eccesso di zelo, è fin troppo "premurosa".

Ma la giustizia è tutt'altro.

Avete voglia (non tu Nausicaa) ad esaltare le differenze quali caratteristiche fondamentali atte a definire l'utilità dei ruoli. Un bambino se ne infischia di quelle differenze, e dal momento che è stato coinvolto nello smembramento della famiglia, mentre è costretto a ballare la tarantella tra un genitore e l'altro, formula il suo impietoso giudizio. Lui, il bimbo considera ben altro tipo di differenze.

"Faccia di pietra e si rifiuta di parlarne". Perchè quello è un giudizio insindacabile, e non c'è legge o trattamento che tenga.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se è a me che ti riferisci mi dispiace molto... non ho poca stima per l'uomo anzi, sono fiduciosa che un giorno quell'uomo che mi ha fatto il regalo più grande - mio figlio -  possa fermarsi e riflettere...
> crescere e recuperare l'amore di chi è carne della sua carne...



No viola, è un po tutto l'andazzo di alcune frasi a se stanti  che ho letto, dietro alcune di queste ci sta un messaggio dietro, antico, e non più valido, tutto qua.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai una piccola inchiesta tra i compagni di tuo figlio: chi cucina? chi fa il bagno ai figli? chi li mette a letto? chi li porta dal medico? chi si alza di notte quando stanno male? Se nella maggior parte dei casi a quasi tutte le domande viene risposto "la mamma" puoi capire (NON nel tuo caso) che nella maggior parte delle famiglie il genitore dove collocare il figlio, perché non veda cambiare la sua routine, è ragionevolmente la madre. E' anche normale che in una famiglia di questo tipo "tradizionale" il padre abbia un ruolo importante perché lo accompagna a scuola e lo prende e lo porta alle attività sportive e a giocare ecc. In questo caso l'affidamento condiviso può anche prevedere che il padre lo venga a prendere a casa e lo porti a scuola e lo riporti poi per cena o si occupi di altri aspetti di cui già si occupa o che avvenga a ruoli ribaltati se la situazione è diversa. Se il genitore presso cui non viene collocato il figlio va abitare distante e non può occuparsi di questi aspetti della quotidianeità ci si accorda diversamente.



Io mi chiedo ma tu Brunetta quanti anni hai? ma dove vivi?

Brunetta cambiati le opinioni che hai perchè sono falsate, magari un po di ragione c'è l'hai pure, ma ormai è da tantissimi anni che la donna nella società ha un ruolo lavorativo spesso presente. Quindi in pratica leggendoti mi accorgo come spesso accade che rispondi sempre senza mai leggere, basterebbe quello per non uscirsene con certi discorsi. Mi riferisco a quelle frasi dove spesso ho scritto che adesso entrambi i genitori lavorano e che tutte quelle concezioni antiche devono essere rivalutate.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se ce la fai, dai uno sguardo a questo libro.
> Sconfortante ma veritiero.
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788862201339/zavattiero-carlotta/poveri-padri.html
> 
> ...



Grazie, ora accedo e mi stampo il tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ne ho maggiore attitudine.pur lavorando più o meno quanto lui ho la capacità di saper fare tante cose pratiche contemporaneamente , di sapere i bisogni di mia figlia istintivamente e so che lei ..che ama infinitamente suo padre...da bimba certo non avrebbe potuto pensare che di vivere con me, sperando di vederlo ogni giorno.sinceramente penso come il novanta per cento dei figli.
> poi ogni caso è a sé con madri sciagurate e padri modello


Mi spiace Minerva, ma la tua risposta seppur scontata e prevedibile rispecchia quello che qualsiasi genitore uomo o donna che sia, avrebbe potuto scrivere. Anche io potevo scriverlo, ma ho scritto che, sia io che mia moglie avremmo potuto crescere bene i figli, e questo l'ho scritto per umiltà, perchè do a qualsiasi altra persona la capacità di poter fare bene qualsiasi cosa, e di certo non posso ne potrò mai mettermi nei panni di una qualsiasi altra persona e dire che, io potrei crescerlo meglio. Neanche se, questa persona sono sicuro di conoscerla bene.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> il mio compagno ci sta riuscendo giorno dopo giorno
> non ha perso la quotidianità con i propri figli, anzi trascorre molti pomeriggi con loro, nella loro casa, mentre lei è a lavoro
> e nessuno ha perso la tranquillità
> persino lei sta rimettendo insieme i cocci e ha iniziato una storia con un altro (con il quale ha persino fatto capire che inizialmente è stato imbarazzante giustificare la presenza così assidua di lui)
> ...


Bello leggere questo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho letto tutto ...
> probabilmente il mio intervento sarà fuori luogo ...  ...
> ...



 sienne ti rispondo uscendo fuori dal tema che volevo trattare, rispondendo quindi a quello che mi è venuto in mente leggendoti.

Quando sono stato tradito in seguito ho avuto di quei pensieri che mi portavano sicuro ed al cento per cento fuori da un contesto affidatario alla mia persona, ed in questi pensiero accettato per l'amore che ho per mia moglie e per i miei figli, una sana presenza non soltanto nei confronti dei miei figli, ma anche e soprattutto nei confronti di mia moglie, in maniera da poter sempre dare spazio a loro tre, quelle attenzioni che un genitore affidatario ha, ma che per forza di cose ne ha molto meno. Quindi figurati, il mio pensiero è sempre stato nonostante tutto al loro benessere,e comunque mai in maniera oppressiva e sempre propositiva. Che poi se in una realtà il tutto fosse stato fattibile questo chi mai può dirlo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiace Minerva, ma la tua risposta seppur scontata e prevedibile rispecchia quello che qualsiasi genitore uomo o donna che sia, avrebbe potuto scrivere. Anche io potevo scriverlo, ma ho scritto che, sia io che mia moglie avremmo potuto crescere bene i figli, e questo l'ho scritto per umiltà, perchè do a qualsiasi altra persona la capacità di poter fare bene qualsiasi cosa, e di certo non posso ne potrò mai mettermi nei panni di una qualsiasi altra persona e dire che, io potrei crescerlo meglio. Neanche se, questa persona sono sicuro di conoscerla bene.


non ti devi dispiacere, non sono certo qui per dare risposte originali ; è il mio pensiero, perfettamente condiviso da mio marito e questo per me vale.
l'umiltà non c'entra , come non c'entra il meglio o peggio...lui è sicuro dell'amore di sua figlia e comunque  l"avrebbe cresciuta" anche  se ci fossimo separati e fosse stata affidata a me.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah resta un fatto ineludibile.
> Una donna porta un figlio in grembo
> dal concepimento fino alla sua nascita.
> 
> ...



Rimane soltanto una tua testimonianza contuzzo, che, non elimina l'esempio contrario, cioè che, una donna possa "schifarsi! nel cambiare un pannolino. 

Il primo figlio è stato cresciuto da me in tutto e per tutto, pannoloni bagnetti, biberon e via discorrendo.... il ricordo è stupendo. 
Ah un'altra cosa, magari non centra nulla, è magnifico, stupendo, indescrivibile impossibile scrivere quanto è bello.


Aggiunzione, ancora oggi tolgo la merda dal culo di mio figlio. Sono stato volgare nello scrivere? NO! solo un padre che si gode quel culo liscio liscio che ne viene fuori.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fan culo
> e non ti dico la vitaccia per i suoi primi tre anni di vita.
> Ogni santa mattina svegliarla vestirla e portarla all'asilo nido, pregando tutti i santi e tutti gli dei, che tutto andasse per il verso giusto no?
> Ah ragazzi fantastico, la tieni lì le dai sto casso di bibe, la vesti e quando stai uscire dalla porta come un idrante vomita tutto....
> ...



:risata::risata::risata: E' vero!! è capitato anche a me, e capita anche ora. Ma avevo ed ho altro da fare io, magari giocare a palla. :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiace Minerva, ma la tua risposta seppur scontata e prevedibile rispecchia quello che qualsiasi genitore uomo o donna che sia, avrebbe potuto scrivere. Anche io potevo scriverlo, ma ho scritto che, sia io che mia moglie avremmo potuto crescere bene i figli, e questo l'ho scritto per umiltà, perchè do a qualsiasi altra persona la capacità di poter fare bene qualsiasi cosa, e di certo non posso ne potrò mai mettermi nei panni di una qualsiasi altra persona e dire che, io potrei crescerlo meglio. Neanche se, questa persona sono sicuro di conoscerla bene.


Ma la legge, salvo casi particolari, offre le stesse opportunità ad entrambi i genitori. Generalmente concede parimenti il tempo col quale vivere i figli. Dove lo vedi il pregiudizio per cui la donna è privilegiata all'uomo?

Quello che Minerva cercava di farti capire e che, dati alla mano, le donne risultano più capaci. Il che non toglie che gli uomini, come te per quello che dici, non siano da meno. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che le cose stiano cambiando e che ci siano uomini di gran lunga migliori di certe donne.

Il fatto è che nella tempesta i bisogni dei bambini diventano anche esigenze. La capacità di soddisfarle non è prerogativa sessuale, bensi è una caratteristica più legata ai sentimenti e alle capacità empatiche. Altruismo.

Ma si può discutere quanto vogliamo, il giudizio ultimo ed attendibile spetta al bambino.


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

si ... vero ...
e nessuno lo mette in dubbio,
che entrambi possono essere in grado alla stessa misura di crescere i figli ... 

ma per me, non è questo il punto ... 
e neanche la presenza fisica ... 
avvolte si è più distanti nella stessa casa ... 
che due mila chilometri di spazio, distanza ...
ho la mia famiglia all'estero ... 
e credimi, la loro presenza è quotidiana ...
molto più vicina, che persone che ho attorno a me tutti i giorni ... 


ma ... se siamo sinceri con noi stessi ... 
sappiamo molto bene, da chi i figli vanno quando hanno bisogno ...
sappiamo a quali bisogni noi rispondiamo ... 
quello dovrebbe essere l'indicatore ... 

non dipende dalla nostra capacità e volontà ...
ma da loro ... e loro lo esprimono ...
ma noi, spesso, non ascoltiamo ... perché crediamo di saperne di più ... 
imponiamo ... anche in buona fede ... perché legati ai propri bisogni ... 

non so, quella frase a me non piace ... "sarò sempre tuo padre" ...
non da senso ... è ingarbugliato ... 

avrei capito molto di più una frase del tipo ... 
"sono sempre qua, con te, quando hai bisogno" ... 

un legame stretto ... va molto oltre ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma la legge, salvo casi particolari, offre le stesse opportunità ad entrambi i genitori. Generalmente concede parimenti il tempo col quale vivere i figli. Dove lo vedi il pregiudizio per cui la donna è privilegiata all'uomo?
> 
> Quello che Minerva cercava di farti capire e che, dati alla mano, le donne risultano più capaci. Il che non toglie che gli uomini, come te per quello che dici, non siano da meno. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che le cose stiano cambiando e che ci siano uomini di gran lunga migliori di certe donne.
> 
> ...


JON dati alla mano è chiaro che al momento le donne svolgano quel ruolo una volta considerato prerogativa soltanto loro, ma questa prerogativa sta al momento cambiando visto il grande inserimento nel mondo del lavoro da parte delle donne. Mi pare però che, l'inserimento delle donne nel mondo del lavoro stia crescendo in maniera netta senza però togliere quella prerogativa che una volta era soltanto loro, cioè crescere per come loro facevano, un bambino, è chiaro puro che, la crescita rimane soggettiva a quello che "l'essere umano genitore" ha dentro se stesso, e questo a prescindere dall'essere un uomo oppure una donna. 


A questo punto racconto io una cosa, così tanto per raccontarla e contribuire, perdonatemi se il contributo è a favore dell'uomo e non della donna. Al momento l'unico esempio che posso riportare è quello reale che conosco.

Abbiamo una coppia, nasce un bambino, la madre entra in depressione e ne viene fuori dopo circa un'anno. Il bambino viene accudito dai nonni e dal padre lavoratore, ( la madre non lavorava) e viene accudito in maniera eccellente, soprattutto dai nonni visto che il padre lavorava.
La madre esce fuori dalla depressione, i nonni molto anziani e con gravi problemi di salute tirano un sospiro di sollievo, per loro e per la figlia finalmente tornata a stare bene.
Il bambino cresce, il padre continua a lavorare e la madre si occupa della casa e del bambino, il padre per mille problemi che non sto a raccontare cerca in mille maniere di gestirsi una famiglia  soprattutto una moglie che tutto sembra tranne che una moglie e purtroppo una madre. Ne consegue che il figlio crescendo ha mille problemi, e soprattutto si salute, "vedi colonna vertebrale" e simili ed educazione e propensione allo studio, ai rapporti sociali etc etc. 

Questi ora sono separati, e nonostante il padre sia diventato l'esatto contrario di quello che era, cioè un buon padre, questo si deve a quella moglie che tutt'ora parla male del marito. 

Il padre è una persona che conosco benissimo, quasi un'amico direi, non dico amico perchè la parola amico per me è un parolone. 

Si JON, altri mi hanno scritto che adesso legalmente il tutto è ben equiparato.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma la legge, salvo casi particolari, offre le stesse opportunità ad entrambi i genitori. Generalmente concede parimenti il tempo col quale vivere i figli. Dove lo vedi il pregiudizio per cui la donna è privilegiata all'uomo?
> 
> Quello che Minerva cercava di farti capire e che, dati alla mano, le donne risultano più capaci. Il che non toglie che gli uomini, come te per quello che dici, non siano da meno. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che le cose stiano cambiando e che ci siano uomini di gran lunga migliori di certe donne.
> 
> ...


questo è l'unico metro di giudizio insindacabile


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> JON dati alla mano è chiaro che al momento le donne svolgano quel ruolo una volta considerato *prerogativa soltanto loro, ma questa prerogativa sta al momento cambiando *visto il grande inserimento nel mondo del lavoro da parte delle donne. Mi pare però che, l'inserimento delle donne nel mondo del lavoro stia crescendo in maniera netta senza però togliere quella prerogativa che una volta era soltanto loro, cioè crescere per come loro facevano, un bambino, è chiaro puro che, la crescita rimane soggettiva a quello che "l'essere umano genitore" ha dentro se stesso, e questo a prescindere dall'essere un uomo oppure una donna.
> 
> 
> A questo punto racconto io una cosa, così tanto per raccontarla e contribuire, perdonatemi se il contributo è a favore dell'uomo e non della donna. Al momento l'unico esempio che posso riportare è quello reale che conosco.
> ...


secondo me fai confusione con ruoli nella società e ruoli madre-padre con caratteristiche compensative per creare l'equilibrio di un bambino.
non si sta dicendo che un padre è meno importante di una madre o è meno capace.
...ha un ruolo diverso.
 poi sappiamo che ci sono mille eccezioni.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è l'unico metro di giudizio insindacabile


Assolutamente no! e varia da caso a caso.

Un bambino rimane sempre un bambino, e questo cresce, le opinioni in base a quello che sono stavi gli eventi passati confrontati con un presente lontano dal passato, possono nettamente cambiare, ed anche rimanere uguali.  Il tutto tanto per chiarire, indipendentemente dall'essere un padre affidatario o di una madre affidataria.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me fai confusione con ruoli nella società e ruoli madre-padre con caratteristiche compensative per creare l'equilibrio di un bambino.
> non si sta dicendo che un padre è meno importante di una madre o è meno capace.
> ...ha un ruolo diverso.
> poi sappiamo che ci sono mille eccezioni.


Minerva mi sa che stiamo spaziando troppo in questo caso. I ruoli possono essere invertiti, dipende sempre dalla soggettività, o dell'uomo o della donna. O vogliamo dare all'uomo ora e sempre quel ruolo di educatore dove rivolgersi quando c'è da alzare il tono di voce. E' un'esempio eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva mi sa che stiamo spaziando troppo in questo caso. I ruoli possono essere invertiti, dipende sempre dalla soggettività, o dell'uomo o della donna. O vogliamo dare all'uomo ora e sempre quel ruolo di educatore dove rivolgersi quando c'è da alzare il tono di voce. E' un'esempio eh.


Mi tocca quotarti, ognuno è una personalità ben distinta lo stereotipo delle buone madri a prescindere e dei padri seduti sul loro ruolo di educatori per dimostrare in primis la loro autorevolezza ( non autorità)  non mi è mai piaciuto, per inciso  sono madre  ed è l'impegno più vero e complicato  della mia vita


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti, ognuno è una personalità ben distinta l*o stereotipo delle buone madri a prescindere e dei padri seduti sul loro ruolo di educatori per dimostrare in primis la loro autorevolezz*a ( non autorità)  non mi è mai piaciuto, per inciso  sono madre  ed è l'impegno più vero e complicato  della mia vita


e chi avrebbe tirato fuori questo stereotipo?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi avrebbe tirato fuori questo stereotipo?


La nostra cultura italiota   che sta migliorando ma ancora c'è n'è di strada da fare


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi avrebbe tirato fuori questo stereotipo?



Hai scritto questo, "secondo me fai confusione con ruoli nella società e ruoli madre-padre con caratteristiche compensative per creare l'equilibrio di un bambino."


Io ho percepito quello che fiammetta ha quotato.

Scrivi un po di più e meglio. :mrgreen::rotfl:

Comunque bando allo scherzo, a cosa ti riferivi allora?


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

per migliorare strutture e aiutare famiglie con asili aziendali etc.i ruoli nella pratica sono interscambiabili ma emotivamente una madre resta tale , idem il padre 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> La nostra cultura italiota   che sta migliorando *ma ancora c'è n'è di strada da far*e


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per migliorare strutture e aiutare famiglie con asili aziendali etc.i ruoli nella pratica sono interscambiabili ma emotivamente una madre resta tale , idem il padre



Minerva, abbiamo scoperto la carta vetrata liscia. Manco tu mi pari.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per migliorare strutture e aiutare famiglie con asili aziendali etc.i ruoli nella pratica sono interscambiabili ma emotivamente una madre resta tale , idem il padre


Io credo  che taluni padri si ribellino ad un ruolo che li vede ancora sotto certi punti di vista come un appendice   familiare e la cartina di tornasole si manifesta in caso di separazione, di colpo comprendono che il loro ruolo viene svilito da determinati schemi legislativi e comportamentali. Le madri per contro in alcuni caso si sentono soffocate dall'eccessiva responsabilità che viene attribuita sia dall'infanzia del bimbo al loro ruolo genitoriale, non a caso fino a poco tempo fa si pensava (scientificamente) che l'autismo avesse origine da un cattivo rapporto (già nei mesi di puerperio) tra madre e figlio, pesa te che spada di d'amore e che sofferenza.  Con questo non dico che la situazione  è notevolmente migliorata e sta progredendo sensibilmente   Per fortuna  però l'argomento è assolutamente soggettivo, complesso e pieno di sfaccettature, difficilissimo da affrontare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo ma tu Brunetta quanti anni hai? ma dove vivi?
> 
> Brunetta cambiati le opinioni che hai perchè sono falsate, magari un po di ragione c'è l'hai pure, ma ormai è da tantissimi anni che la donna nella società ha un ruolo lavorativo spesso presente. Quindi in pratica leggendoti mi accorgo come spesso accade che rispondi sempre senza mai leggere, basterebbe quello per non uscirsene con certi discorsi. Mi riferisco a quelle frasi dove spesso ho scritto che adesso entrambi i genitori lavorano e che tutte quelle concezioni antiche devono essere rivalutate.


Ma tu hai letto me?!  Non posso che essere lieta di questa paritaria condivisione dei compiti e dei pesi della gestione famigliare e ancor più se presenti vicino a te in Sicilia. Se così è cambieranno anche le decisioni dei tribunali. Invito anche a notare che la maggior parte delle separazioni sono consensuali e che la "collocazione" dei figli viene decisa di comune accordo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Io credo  che taluni padri si ribellino ad un ruolo che li vede ancora sotto certi punti di vista come un appendice   familiare e la cartina di tornasole si manifesta in caso di separazione, di colpo comprendono che il loro ruolo viene svilito da determinati schemi legislativi e comportamentali*. Le madri per contro in alcuni caso si sentono soffocate dall'eccessiva responsabilità che viene attribuita sia dall'infanzia del bimbo al loro ruolo genitoriale, non a caso fino a poco tempo fa si pensava (scientificamente) che l'autismo avesse origine da un cattivo rapporto (già nei mesi di puerperio) tra madre e figlio, pesa te che spada di d'amore e che sofferenza.  Con questo non dico che la situazione  è notevolmente migliorata e sta progredendo sensibilmente   Per fortuna  però l'argomento è assolutamente soggettivo, complesso e pieno di sfaccettature, difficilissimo da affrontare


è la verità e per alcuni è una vera ingiustizia...c'è anche da dire, però..che forse pagano lo scotto di aver avuto predecessori che a questo hanno portato.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la verità e per alcuni è una vera ingiustizia...c'è anche da dire, però..che forse pagano lo scotto di aver avuto predecessori che a questo hanno portato.



Non predecessori Minerva, ma la storia sulla storia costruita nei modi in cui conosciamo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non predecessori Minerva, ma la storia sulla storia costruita nei modi in cui conosciamo.


sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe a dire?



Speravo di non dover specificare, perchè so quanto sono astruso e so quanto sono poco capace di scrivere un concetto chiaro e che non offenda, quindi già a priori spero che prendendo ciò in considerazione, si possa prendere il concetto di fondo senza andare oltre quello che potrebbe essere o sembrare un'accusa.

Pensavo all'uomo come punto di riferimento della famiglia, all'uomo che lavora, nelle miniere, che fa la guerra, che fa quei lavori che spesso lo portano ad essere un'elemento nella famiglia visto più come colui che è quasi sconosciuto a casa visto il poco tempo che può starci. E magari a quell'uomo che viene menzionato dalla moglie-madre che dice ai figli, quando stasera arriva vostro padre saprà ben lui come punirvi.

Insomma c'è una costruzione dell'uomo che va dai tempi molto antichi fino ai giorni nostri, dove questo con l'emancipazione femminile comincia ad assumere quell'aspetto quasi identico nella gestione familiare, che si porta però certi preconcetti e costumi molto antichi, e non sono solo le donne a dover abbandonare questi concetti, ma anche l'uomo.


----------



## Gian (2 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io mi auguro ci sia al massimo un caso su un milione di madri che abbandonano completamente i figli, come la nipote di mio marito.



se può interessare, nel libro che avevo linkato 
pochi giorni fa risulta che le separazioni
nell'80% dei casi sono promosse da donne.
Sono dati Istat, ripresi dalla giornalista che ha scritto il libro
assolutamente documentato e veritiero.


----------



## Gian (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai letto me?!  Non posso che essere lieta di questa paritaria condivisione dei compiti e dei pesi della gestione famigliare e ancor più se presenti vicino a te in Sicilia. Se così è cambieranno anche le decisioni dei tribunali. Invito anche a notare che la maggior parte delle separazioni sono consensuali e che la "collocazione" dei figli viene decisa di comune accordo.


1. certo che sono consensuali, costano meno; spesso sono "giudiziali larvate", cioè consensuali molto
combattute nella gestione dei figli e sugli alimenti. la giudiziale costa eccessivamente a tutti e quindi la si evita
come la peste;
2. nelle separazioni contano anche le differenze nord-sud ...pare che al nord il trauma venga accettato
meglio, con conseguente separazione "civile", e che un elevato numero di giudiziali cioè separazioni contenziose si registra al sud e nelle fasce più depresse del Paese;
3. il coniuge collocatario è spessissimo la madre perché a lei è affidata la casa coniugale. Quindi è una scelta
pressochè obbligata. Organizzarsi la seconda abitazione per l'altro coniuge (spessissimo il marito) non è
cosa affatto semplice e sovente gli ex mariti tornano dai genitori.
Poi c'è gente che si è ridotta sul lastrico, ma di queste cose si occupano le opere di carità, molto
attive ad esempio a Roma, dove ci sono ex mariti ridotti sul lastrico che hanno perso praticamente tutto.

Diciamo che a tutt'oggi per separarsi e uscirne indenne ci vogliono un sacco di quattrini.
Non dico sia come acquistare la Ferrari , ma quasi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se può interessare, nel libro che avevo linkato
> pochi giorni fa risulta che le separazioni
> nell'80% dei casi sono promosse da donne.
> Sono dati Istat, ripresi dalla giornalista che ha scritto il libro
> assolutamente documentato e veritiero.


Ah grandio
la situazione è peggiorata
io ero fermo ai dati che il 75%....
E pare che la causa scatenante non siano le corna
Ma il fatto di avere un marito bambino
quando loro diventano madri...

Ma secondo me
oggigiorno
certe donne
sono troppo esigenti...

E se una esige troppo
un marito accoglie volentieri
la sua voglia di separazione no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> 1. certo che sono consensuali, costano meno; spesso sono "giudiziali larvate", cioè consensuali molto
> combattute nella gestione dei figli e sugli alimenti. la giudiziale costa eccessivamente a tutti e quindi la si evita
> come la peste;
> 2. nelle separazioni contano anche le differenze nord-sud ...pare che al nord il trauma venga accettato
> ...


Beh mi fa piacere
che ci sia arrivato pure tu!


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> JON dati alla mano è chiaro che al momento le donne svolgano quel ruolo una volta considerato prerogativa soltanto loro, ma questa prerogativa sta al momento cambiando visto il grande inserimento nel mondo del lavoro da parte delle donne. Mi pare però che, l'inserimento delle donne nel mondo del lavoro stia crescendo in maniera netta senza però togliere quella prerogativa che una volta era soltanto loro, cioè crescere per come loro facevano, un bambino, è chiaro puro che, la crescita rimane soggettiva a quello che "l'essere umano genitore" ha dentro se stesso, e questo a prescindere dall'essere un uomo oppure una donna.
> 
> 
> A questo punto racconto io una cosa, così tanto per raccontarla e contribuire, perdonatemi se il contributo è a favore dell'uomo e non della donna. Al momento l'unico esempio che posso riportare è quello reale che conosco.
> ...


Che altro non è che progresso.

Ma moralmente le cose stanno come sono sempre state. Cioè che i figli, fortunatamente, alla fine prendono la strada migliore per loro determinata da uno stato di cose per cui la persona che se ne prende cura è semplicemente la più responsabile. Ovviamente riferito a quei casi in cui uno o entrambi i genitori latitano in presenza o capacità. Tanto che nei casi critici intervengono i nonni, i parenti e, arrivati alla disperazione, i servizi sociali.

Vedi, io tutta questa sottrazione al padre dei diritti di educatore a 360° non la vedo. Un padre presente, stai tranquillo, resta tale anche dopo la separazione, probabilmente un uomo coscenzioso da quel momento lo diventa, presente, ancora di più. Stesso discorso per la donna.

Hai voglia a chiacchierare, alla fine i fatti li fa solo chi ne è capace.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> 1. certo che sono consensuali, costano meno; spesso sono "giudiziali larvate", cioè consensuali molto
> combattute nella gestione dei figli e sugli alimenti. la giudiziale costa eccessivamente a tutti e quindi la si evita
> come la peste;
> 2. nelle separazioni contano anche le differenze nord-sud ...pare che al nord il trauma venga accettato
> ...


Se sono consensuali il giudice non colloca nulla e non decide nulla, semplicemente verifica che l'accordo non sia pregiudizievole per una delle parti o i minori. Costa gli avvocati. Su questo concordo. Bisognerebbe avere un servizio pubblico per questo.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me
> oggigiorno
> certe donne
> *sono troppo esigenti...*
> ...


forse in molti casi non c'è volontà di andare avanti.
Sulla prima affermazione, mi fa molto pensare.
Un tempo le donne si accontentavano, vivevano dentro
orizzonti limitati di tipo familiare, il patriarca dettava legge.
l'emancipazione ha portato voglia di libertà e di indipendenza
ma a tutto svantaggio del matrimonio....proprio nel famoso libro
che ho linkato è spiegato che la crisi del matrimonio italiano è
del tutto peculiare, poichè siamo costantemente in oscillazione
tra società tradizionale e ruolo della donna al cospetto della nuova
emancipazione. Si parla proprio di berlusconismo (ahi ahi)
cioè di un tipo di modello che ha preso piede molto più di quanto
si pensi. 
L'uomo lentamente è cambiato ma non è cambiato di pari passo
col ruolo della donna dentro la famiglia ho quasi l'impressione
che tutti abbiamo camminato su sentieri diversi o imboccando
binari diversi che conducono alla nostra felicità, ma senza stare affiancati.

Altrimenti non so spiegarmi il cedimento strutturale del matrimonio italiano
perchè questo è il grande problema col quale ci dobbiamo confrontare.
Sotto questo aspetto la faccenda tradimenti-non tradimenti
è proprio secondaria, un matrimonio saldo e fondato resiste a qualsiasi
sollecitazione, ma basta una nonnulla per farlo crollare se è in crisi da anni.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

possiamo dare la colpa a tante cose ... periodo, tradizione ecc. ecc. 

ma io credo, che molta gente è poco riflessiva ... 
non ha il coraggio/la capacità di uscire da certi schemi "prescritti" ... 
non importa quali siano ... quella tradizionale, quella emancipata ecc. ecc. 
credo che molti non hanno capito, che queste cose sono solo dei possibili
 punti di riferimento ... 
ognuno dovrebbe riflettere di più su se stesso e sulla coppia ... 
proprio per reinventarsi ... per stabilire coscientemente una propria struttura ... 

cioè ... bisogna chiedersi, cosa è per me la famiglia?
non in termini astratti ... ma come funzionamento quotidiano,
integrando varie esigenze ... 
e essere flessibili ... perché le esigenze cambiano ... 

ma, non lo so ... 

sienne


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ognuno dovrebbe riflettere di più su se stesso e sulla coppia ...
> proprio per reinventarsi ... per stabilire coscientemente una propria struttura ...
> 
> cioè ... bisogna chiedersi, cosa è per me la famiglia?


ciascuno organizza la famiglia come meglio crede,
può rimodulare o rinegoziare quello che è una sorta
di "contratto non scritto", 
ma se non c'è più l'amore, che cementa il tutto,
non vedo il senso di continuare .

La lealtà. Sarà tradizionale o tutto quello che volete voi
ma non credo che possa prescindersi da questo concetto
nel rapporto tra due persone che vivono da sempre insieme.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> possiamo dare la colpa a tante cose ... periodo, tradizione ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


concordo in tutto...
Troppo spesso le cose cambiano le persone ccambiano 
e se ami davvero devi riuscire a stare al passo...


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciascuno organizza la famiglia come meglio crede,
> può rimodulare o rinegoziare quello che è una sorta
> di "contratto non scritto",
> ma se non c'è più l'amore, che cementa il tutto,
> ...


Ciao,

come meglio crede ...
e in che cosa crede?
in base a che cosa?

ad un'idea?
ad un desiderio?
ad un modello?

spesso noto, che molti si orientano verso "idee" che loro ritengono giuste, perché Si fa così ... 
senza riflettere però ... se queste "idee" corrispondano veramente alle loro esigenze ...

si adeguano ... 
poi iniziano a cambiare ... 
perché, forse, non è proprio quello che immaginavano ... 
e le insoddisfazioni ... si proiettano, avvolte, verso il partner ... 
iniziano piano piano i casini ...

mmmhhh ... 

meno orientamento verso fuori ...
e più orientamento verso dentro ... 

credo ... penso ... e quello che osservo il più delle volte ...


sienne


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> come meglio crede ...
> e in che cosa crede?
> ...


il modello l'ho detto prima, intanto la lealtà.

Poi hai giustamente parlato di insoddisfazione
e quando entra un tarlo del genere, sono cavoli amari.
L'insoddisfazione proiettata sulla figura del  partner è come giocare col
fiammifero su una polveriera.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> possiamo dare la colpa a tante cose ... periodo, tradizione ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...



Fantastica!!


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Ciao e buongiorno Clà,

grazie ...  ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *sienne* 
ognuno dovrebbe riflettere di più su se stesso e sulla coppia ... 
proprio per reinventarsi ... per stabilire coscientemente una propria struttura ... 

cioè ... bisogna chiedersi, cosa è per me la famiglia?



Ciao ospite "g",

mmmhhh

non mi sono spiegata ... 

perché il nocciolo sta proprio in quelle parole, che non hai preso in considerazione ... 








 Originariamente Scritto da *sienne* 
... bisogna chiedersi, cosa è per me la famiglia?
non in termini astratti ... ma come _*funzionamento quotidiano*_,
integrando varie esigenze ... 
e essere flessibili ... perché le esigenze cambiano ... 




cioè nel concreto ... nei fatti ... nel toccabile ... 
la famiglia come la definiamo, come la vediamo???

Esempio:
noi ci siamo detti ... che per noi la famiglia è, 
almeno un volta al giorno bisogna mangiare tutti assieme e
ci raccontiamo come è andata la giornata ... 
con i pro e i contro ... PUNTO. 


vai a pari passi con i cambiamenti del partner ... 
percepisci di cui ha bisogno ... 
si è pronti in qualsiasi momenti di cambiare rotta ... perché sai ... e perché lui sa ...
ecc. ecc. 

se sai ... puoi nutrire l'amore ... 
l'amore non è una cosa astratta ... 
è avere interesse, partecipare, condividere ecc. ecc. 

la lealtà cosi avviene automaticamente ... 
soprattutto verso te stesso ... perché racconti senza pensarci ... 
e se sei leale con te stesso ... lo sei anche verso l'altro ...

stare insieme ... significa lavorarci ogni giorno ... 
con parole ... con i silenzi ...

e tu ... come definisci per te la famiglia?
come la vedi nel quotidiano?
come pensi di coltivare l'amore?
come si esprime la lealtà?

in astratto siamo tutti capaci a parlare ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *sienne*
> ognuno dovrebbe riflettere di più su se stesso e sulla coppia ...
> proprio per reinventarsi ... per stabilire coscientemente una propria struttura ...
> 
> ...



Ciao sienne, (sorrido) prego.

Leggerti è meraviglioso, volevo commentare, dopo mi sono detto, meglio di no, è talmente bello quello che ha scritto che commentare sarebbe stato come macchiare qualcosa di puro.


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ognuno dovrebbe riflettere di più su se stesso e sulla coppia ...
> proprio per reinventarsi ... per stabilire coscientemente una propria struttura ...
> cioè ... bisogna chiedersi, cosa è per me la famiglia?
> 
> ...


non è che non ho preso in considerazione, forse ho ritagliato non intenzionalmente
il tuo pensiero.
Non credo (per quanto possa valere il mio personale parere) di avere
un'idea tradizionale di famiglia. A mio avviso ci vuole capacità di adattamento
come hai detto tu, le persone cambiano nel tempo. Dopo 10 anni o 20 anni
le cose cambiano...l'arrivo dei figli può creare sconquassi e via dicendo.
La mia idea è che vi devono essere dei caposaldi inviolabili.
Un po' come nella Costituzione ecco...se la Costituzione italiana 
è antifascista non può arrivare uno in Parlamento a dire che il fascismo era bellissimo
perchè si pone fuori dal c.d. arco costituzionale..
allo stesso modo si può tollerare ed essere meno esigenti su molte cose
ma alla base credo che vi sia il rispetto.
Il rispetto per l'altro e il mancato utilizzo delle ingiurie.
Poi la condivisione, questo non significa l'immagine dei fidanzatini da baci perugina
ma un minimo le cose vanno condivise e non è concepibile avere "zone franche"
della propria vita del tutto sconosciute al partner. Sto parlando di aree
importanti, non della partita di calcetto al venerdì.
Poi ci vorrebbe passione, che non deve mancare mai...e strettamente legato
il concetto di lealtà: cioè evitare comportamenti scorretti o di DIRE BALLE.
Le balle come sistema sono una mina vagante dentro le famiglie.

al contrario di tutto questo vedo il partner come riempitivo.
quando si inizia a sentire dal consorte "ho i miei spazi" allora a mio modo
di vedere scatta il segnale d'allarme e se il partner non è contemplato
se non per pochi minuti, la famiglia non ce la vedo più.
ecco perchè alla fine le unioni crollano, non perchè la gente si diverta
a separarsi e a impoverirsi, ma perchè mancano i famosi presupposti fondanti.
Insomma questa faccenda dell'adattamento alle esigenze
non mi convince, forse si era capito 
Cosa significa "reinventarsi"? Diamo un senso ai concetti...
quando due persone non si incontrano mai ed hanno la fede
al dito, dove è quel famoso funzionamento quotidiano?
farsi figo e dire che sei sposato? 
ciao


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non è che non ho preso in considerazione, forse ho ritagliato non intenzionalmente
> il tuo pensiero.
> Non credo (per quanto possa valere il mio personale parere) di avere
> un'idea tradizionale di famiglia. A mio avviso ci vuole capacità di adattamento
> ...


Se ti separi sposiamoci


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti separi sposiamoci


ohi ohi cara Brunetta...






:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ohi ohi cara Brunetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi ero dimenticata. Condivido la tua idea.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> mi ero dimenticata. Condivido la tua idea.


Ma quale dimenticata...
Ma quale dimenticata.....

Che non ti sfugge nulla degli altri

che fai il pelo dell'uovo....

Ammettilo...sei in malafede...ammettilo....ammettilo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Brunetta sei umana!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Pensavi forse di sfuggire alla maledizione del conte eh? Visto?

Colta in fallo....:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non è che non ho preso in considerazione, forse ho ritagliato non intenzionalmente
> il tuo pensiero.
> Non credo (per quanto possa valere il mio personale parere) di avere
> un'idea tradizionale di famiglia. A mio avviso ci vuole capacità di adattamento
> ...


Pensiamo però all'ideale vs reale no?


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensiamo però all'ideale vs reale no?



si...indubbiamente....hai ragione. 
A forza di ideali ci si ritrova su una zattera in mare aperto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si...indubbiamente....hai ragione.
> A forza di ideali ci si ritrova su una zattera in mare aperto.


Ma sai se devo essere sincero:
Sono stato molto Don Chisciotte
ma per fortuna ho incontrato dei bravi sancho 
altrimenti magari passavo la vita 

a combattere i mulini a vento no?


----------

